# Governo e regioni a lavoro per super green pass prima Immacolata. Salvare la stagione dello sci



## Andris (24 Novembre 2021)

Il governo al lavoro per escludere le persone non vaccinate dai luoghi di ritrovo come palestre, cinema, teatri, bar (permesso solo andare al bancone, pare) e ristoranti.

L'ala rigorista dai soliti PD e Speranza vede aggiungersi anche FI, probabilmente anche IV, vorrebbe anche in zona bianca le discriminazioni verso i non vaccinati.
Dunque non conta la situazione sanitaria, bisogna penalizzare a prescindere.

I restanti invece vogliono legarlo al cambio di colori, quindi almeno da zona gialla.

I governatori del Nord premono per la salvare la stagione invernale dello sci che porta molto introiti.
Chiedono persino controlli alle frontiere, ma questo è un problema europeo e il governo non può muoversi autonomamente

Allo studio altre ipotesi come il calo della durata dei tamponi e l'obbligo vaccinale per altre categorie del lavoro pubblico (militari, forze dell'ordine, insegnanti)


Repubblica


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2021)

vi ricordate quando dicevano che da zona bianca a zona gialla sostanzialmente non cambiasse nulla ?
ecco, ora pare per i rigoristi che il giallo sia tipo la zona Chernobyl e lo spauracchio da evitare

qual è l'incidenza di queste restrizioni ?
assolutamente nulla, ancora una volta si dilettano a rovinare la vita delle persone senza alcuna correlazione.
poi dicono che il nemico sia il virus...

i contagi, da sempre, avvengono dove si trascorre più tempo non una tantum e quasi solo al chiuso se non c'è ressa.
se io passo 10 ore in un'abitazione e 10 minuti al bar non è quest'ultimo il luogo di cui preoccuparmi

per non parlare dell'assenza di attinenza con la frequenza reale dei posti.
venerdì ho visto "Il potere del cane" al cinema, eravamo tre in tutta la sala.
in palestra di mattina e dopo pranzo è vuoto o quasi, vanno tutti tardo pomeriggio e sera.
gli stadi per le gare dilettantistiche e giovanili sono semivuoti, non esiste solo la Serie A

è veramente imbarazzante vedere la protervia di queste persone

il mantra di FI "salvare le attività" come se far diminuire i clienti e frequentatori di un luogo possa dare beneficio ai titolari dell'attività, è ovvio che calino gli incassi.

Brunetta: "Con il tampone solo per lavorare"

Tipo gli schiavi che devono solo fare casa e lavoro.
Anzi no, aggiungiamo la messa perchè COME SEMPRE nessuno si permette di toccare la Chiesa


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2021)

la cosa che mi fa più incazzare di tutto è l'ignavia delle persone.
sono come il pongo, la plastilina dei bambini all'asilo per fare le formette.
si conformano a qualunque follia.

e devo pure sorbirmi la morale sulla massa che ragiona con pochi casinisti, allucinante

io vado in un laboratorio, faccio il test molecolare, entro 4 ore mi danno il responso e aspetto in isolamento.
ricevo la mail e sono negativo, ora da questo momento e' SCIENTIFICAMENTE ASSURDO trattare questa persona come un potenziale diffusore di covid.
non è un'opinione personale, non è qualcosa aperto al dibattito.
allora perchè mi impedisci l'accesso a certi luoghi ?
al contrario vedo persone vaccinate 8 mesi fa che non fanno altro che mostrare il qr code, quando capita.

una persona senziente e normodotata dovrebbe rilevare l'assurdità, invece fanno finta di nulla e fin quando avranno il green pass valido non si pongono il problema.
e qui mi dispiace che non sono stati brutali come Israele da subito, ma a due velocità
dobbiamo aspettare qualche mese ancora per rendersi conto che sia una stronzata grossa quanto Giove

qua ci sono gli estremi per riscrivere "Il sonno della ragione" versione covid.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> la cosa che mi fa più incazzare di tutto è l'ignavia delle persone.
> sono come il pongo, la plastilina dei bambini all'asilo per fare le formette.
> si conformano a qualunque follia.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti di logico vi è nulla.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il governo al lavoro per escludere le persone non vaccinate dai luoghi di ritrovo come palestre, cinema, teatri, bar (permesso solo andare al bancone, pare) e ristoranti.
> 
> L'ala rigorista dai soliti PD e Speranza vede aggiungersi anche FI, probabilmente anche IV, vorrebbe anche in zona bianca le discriminazioni verso i non vaccinati.
> Dunque non conta la situazione sanitaria, bisogna penalizzare a prescindere.
> ...


vogliono arrivare a un obbligo vaccinale di fatto..e ci arriveranno probabilmente

solo che stanno sbagliando da qualunque ottica la si guardi 

nel senso che o dovevano farlo prima e piu velocemente o non farlo per nulla..cosi sembra un pò il solito colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte che rischia di servire a poco (parlo ai fini del virus ovviamente)

poi capisco anche che l'obbligo subito non potevano metterlo causa tumulti popolari ma se quella era l'idea potevano andare un pò piu veloci...i vaccini hanno senso se fatti in una densità temporale relativamente breve...sennò se uno lo fa quando all'altro è finito l'effetto protettivo siamo un pò punto e a capo


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2021)

adesso parlano di mascherine all'aperto, anche in zona bianca e pure senza assembramenti, suggerite da certe regioni.
prima notizia Ansa

cabina di regia:

Draghi
Giancarlo Giorgetti (Lega),
Stefano Patuanelli (M5s),
Dario Franceschini (Pd),
Maria Stella Gelmini (Fi),
Roberto Speranza (Leu),
Elena Bonetti (Iv),
Brusaferro
Locatelli

cosa potrebbe uscire fuori da questi ?
a parte bonetti inutile, gli altri sono tutti della stessa opinione dal primo giorno


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> adesso parlano di mascherine all'aperto, anche in zona bianca e pure senza assembramenti, suggerite da certe regioni.
> prima notizia Ansa
> 
> cabina di regia:
> ...


Mascherine all'aperto e anche in zona bianca implica in automatico non si possa più fare sport di contatto.
O devo giocare a calcetto mascherato?


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vogliono arrivare a un obbligo vaccinale di fatto..e ci arriveranno probabilmente
> 
> solo che stanno sbagliando da qualunque ottica la si guardi
> 
> ...


se ora dovrebbero pensare a come convincere di fare la terza dose a DECINE DI MILIONI di italiani perchè passi le giornate a rovinare la vita a una minoranza di persone che già si testa a sue spese e soprattutto non ha vìolato alcuna legge ?


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> se ora dovrebbero pensare a come convincere di fare la terza dose a DECINE DI MILIONI di italiani perchè passi le giornate a rovinare la vita a una minoranza di persone che già si testa a sue spese e soprattutto non ha vìolato alcuna legge ?


Ma purtroppo politica e scienza si sono allineate : i non vaccinati oggi sono visti come dei criminali da isolare.
E a quello si sta arrivando eh?!
Lentamente ed inesorabilmente i cittadini si stanno spaccando tra yes man/cittadini modello e criminali.
Ci stanno mettendo gli uni contro gli altri.

Per me la bomba sociale esploderà appena daranno il via libera alla vaccinazione per i bambini.

Che poi era matematico che non si sarebbero vaccinati tutti.
Voglio dire, non si raggiunge nemmeno il 100% di partecipazione per una festa , vuoi la si raggiunga per un piano vaccinale?
Utopia.


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma purtroppo politica e scienza si sono allineate : i non vaccinati oggi sono visti come dei criminali da isolare.
> E a quello si sta arrivando eh?!
> Lentamente ed inesorabilmente i cittadini si stanno spaccando tra yes man/cittadini modello e criminali.
> Ci stanno mettendo gli uni contro gli altri.
> ...


eppure la storia dovrebbe insegnare cosa significhi quando si attaccano cittadini che non hanno vìolato la legge, evidentemente la memoria non funziona

stamattina Ansa è una fucina di notizie, sta scritto pure questo.

Palù:

*"Da lunedì via libera a vaccini da 5 a 11 anni, decisione anticipata"*


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma purtroppo politica e scienza si sono allineate : i non vaccinati oggi sono visti come dei criminali da isolare.
> E a quello si sta arrivando eh?!
> Lentamente ed inesorabilmente i cittadini si stanno spaccando tra yes man/cittadini modello e criminali.
> Ci stanno mettendo gli uni contro gli altri.
> ...


Ma secondo voi, davvero si vuole raggiungere il 100% di vaccinazione senza un obbligo? Naturalmente no, è impossibile e lo sanno tutti..allora perché si insiste nonostante si sia già attorno al 90%..semplice..perché tenere la barra dritta non è facile..
Se oggi si allentasse la "pressione mediatica" sul vaccino e non si imponessero divieti ai non vaccinati è MATEMATICO che la copertura vaccinale in futuro calerebbe, chi per pigrizia chi perché "cheppalle un'altra dose" etc..ci ritroveremmo di colpo che da 90 si passa al 75 poi al 65 e poi si ritorna al punto di partenza..
Quindi per forza che tocca andare avanti in questo modo...soprattutto perché come dicevo ieri, e la riprova è costante, la minoranza di non vaccinati è 1000 volte più rumorosa del 90% di gente che si è vaccinata, che continua la propria vita senza passare la giornata a cercare il pelo su ogni questione per fare ulteriore polemica..lo si vede anche qui dentro, basta vedere il nr di discussioni sul covid aperte da chi condivide la linea politica, e quelle aperte ogni 20 minuti da chi cerca ogni scusa per alzare un nuovo lamento e per cui l'unica soluzione sarebbe lasciare che il virus faccia il suo corso, chi muore muore e poi si riparte meglio di prima..

Colgo anche l'occasione per rispondere sul tampone e la sua efficacia: ormai si è capito che senza la copertura data dal vaccino il tampone è solo un test temporaneo che in 48 ore può diventare un'arma a doppio taglio visto che da solo una fotografia del passato ma non ti protegge


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> stamattina Ansa è una fucina di notizie, sta scritto pure questo.
> *da lunedì da 5 a 11 anni*


Lo so caro amico, lo so.
E ve lo riporto anche da giorni perchè mi arrivano le notizie sanitarie/scientifiche.

Stanno raccogliendo dei dati e presto tireranno le somme.
Ovviamente sempre forzando i tempi perchè siamo in una situazione di pandemia.
Per me si va verso il si o almeno è questo ciò che filtra, giusto per citare peppiniello nostro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi, davvero si vuole raggiungere il 100% di vaccinazione senza un obbligo? Naturalmente no, è impossibile e lo sanno tutti..allora perché si insiste nonostante si sia già attorno al 90%..semplice..perché tenere la barra dritta non è facile..
> Se oggi si allentasse la "pressione mediatica" sul vaccino e non si imponessero divieti ai non vaccinati è MATEMATICO che la copertura vaccinale in futuro calerebbe, chi per pigrizia chi perché "cheppalle un'altra dose" etc..ci ritroveremmo di colpo che da 90 si passa al 75 poi al 65 e poi si ritorna al punto di partenza..
> Quindi per forza che tocca andare avanti in questo modo...soprattutto perché come dicevo ieri, e la riprova è costante, la minoranza di non vaccinati è 1000 volte più rumorosa del 90% di gente che si è vaccinata, che continua la propria vita senza passare la giornata a cercare il pelo su ogni questione per fare ulteriore polemica..lo si vede anche qui dentro, basta vedere il nr di discussioni sul covid aperte da chi condivide la linea politica, e quelle aperte ogni 20 minuti da chi cerca ogni scusa per alzare un nuovo lamento e per cui l'unica soluzione sarebbe lasciare che il virus faccia il suo corso, chi muore muore e poi si riparte meglio di prima..
> 
> Colgo anche l'occasione per rispondere sul tampone e la sua efficacia: ormai si è capito che senza la copertura data dal vaccino il tampone è solo un test temporaneo che in 48 ore può diventare un'arma a doppio taglio visto che da solo una fotografia del passato ma non ti protegge



Ma perchè,invece qualcuno è davvero convinto di arrivare al 100% di vaccinazione introducendo l'obbligo ?
Davvero esistono persone così stuoide ?


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi per forza che tocca andare avanti in questo modo...soprattutto perché come dicevo ieri, e la riprova è costante, la minoranza di non vaccinati è 1000 volte più rumorosa del 90% di gente che si è vaccinata, che continua la propria vita senza passare la giornata a cercare il pelo su ogni questione per fare ulteriore polemica..lo si vede anche qui dentro, basta vedere il nr di discussioni sul covid aperte da chi condivide la linea politica, e quelle aperte ogni 20 minuti da chi cerca ogni scusa per alzare un nuovo lamento e per cui l'unica soluzione sarebbe lasciare che il virus faccia il suo corso, chi muore muore e poi si riparte meglio di prima..


grazie al ca.zzo
non sei tu che ogni due giorni si deve fare un tampone a pagamento, ora vorrebbero uno ogni giorno e pure così escluso dalla vita comunitaria.
tu aspetti di essere colpito personalmente dalle restrizioni da zona arancione e rossa per lamentarti, mentre gli altri già sono toccati oggi in zona bianca per cui è logico che facciano resistenza
dovrebbero dire "grazie padrone" ?

danneggiati e muti, potresti fare il collaboratore della dirigenza Milan sui danni subìti con sorriso


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi, davvero si vuole raggiungere il 100% di vaccinazione senza un obbligo? Naturalmente no, è impossibile e lo sanno tutti..allora perché si insiste nonostante si sia già attorno al 90%..semplice..perché tenere la barra dritta non è facile..
> Se oggi si allentasse la "pressione mediatica" sul vaccino e non si imponessero divieti ai non vaccinati è MATEMATICO che la copertura vaccinale in futuro calerebbe, chi per pigrizia chi perché "cheppalle un'altra dose" etc..ci ritroveremmo di colpo che da 90 si passa al 75 poi al 65 e poi si ritorna al punto di partenza..
> Quindi per forza che tocca andare avanti in questo modo...soprattutto perché come dicevo ieri, e la riprova è costante, la minoranza di non vaccinati è 1000 volte più rumorosa del 90% di gente che si è vaccinata, che continua la propria vita senza passare la giornata a cercare il pelo su ogni questione per fare ulteriore polemica..lo si vede anche qui dentro, basta vedere il nr di discussioni sul covid aperte da chi condivide la linea politica, e quelle aperte ogni 20 minuti da chi cerca ogni scusa per alzare un nuovo lamento e per cui l'unica soluzione sarebbe lasciare che il virus faccia il suo corso, chi muore muore e poi si riparte meglio di prima..
> 
> Colgo anche l'occasione per rispondere sul tampone e la sua efficacia: ormai si è capito che senza la copertura data dal vaccino il tampone è solo un test temporaneo che in 48 ore può diventare un'arma a doppio taglio visto che da solo una fotografia del passato ma non ti protegge


Si ho capito ma non è che cambiando la durata del vaccino/green pass da 12 mesi a 9 e poi da 9 a 5 coi 60 giorni di vera copertura convinci le persone.
Posso capire si debba ostentare sicurezza ma non si prendono per il culo le persone.

La gente non è cattiva e nemmeno malpensante, è solo stanca e non si fida più.
Situazione gestita malissimo coi virologi diventati star e i politici tiranni.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma perchè,invece qualcuno è davvero convinto di arrivare al 100% di vaccinazione introducendo l'obbligo ?
> Davvero esistono persone così stuoide ?


Appunto...
Molto più probabile aumenteranno i no vax.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Appunto...
> Molto più probabile aumenteranno i no vax.



Io ti parlo da non vaccinato che (probabilmente) ha preso il virus già da dicembre 2019,prima che venisse reso noto dalle autorità cinesi.
Più sento parlare questi politici,più il vaccino si allontana da me.
Più sento straparlare i virostar,più il vaccino si allontana da me.

Più sento i politici che vogliono introdurre (sempre subdolamente) il vaccino obbligatorio per tutti,più li schifo.
Soprattutto quando senti il politico nano da giardino continuare a chiamare tutti i non vaccinati come egoisti e terroristi.

Qui gli unici terroristi che vedo sono al governo.


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2021)

> Ma secondo voi, davvero si vuole raggiungere il 100% di vaccinazione senza un obbligo? Naturalmente no, è impossibile e lo sanno tutti..allora perché si insiste nonostante si sia già attorno al 90%..semplice..perché tenere la barra dritta non è facile..
> Se oggi si allentasse la "pressione mediatica" sul vaccino e non si imponessero divieti ai non vaccinati è MATEMATICO che la copertura vaccinale in futuro calerebbe, chi per pigrizia chi perché "cheppalle un'altra dose" etc..ci ritroveremmo di colpo che da 90 si passa al 75 poi al 65 e poi si ritorna al punto di partenza..



no ma poi ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi ?
"tenere la barra dritta", a parte che ci possiamo giocare quello che vuoi che la terza dose sarà fatta da meno persone delle prime due poi stai dicendo che bisogna rovinare la vita di milioni di persone per mandare un messaggio a tutti gli altri.
questo hai scritto eh
neanche tutte le dittature fanno questo, punire pochi per educare tutti gli altri sulla via da seguire.
come le mafie che mettono una bomba a un imprenditore che non paga il pizzo o lo pestano per dare un messaggio agli altri intimidendo su come agire.

ti preoccupi dei morti in ospedale per il covid e non di quelli a cui rovini la vita che sono enormemente di più ?
pazzesco


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io ti parlo da non vaccinato che (probabilmente) ha preso il virus già da dicembre 2019,prima che venisse reso noto dalle autorità cinesi.
> Più sento parlare questi politici,più il vaccino si allontana da me.
> Più sento straparlare i virostar,più il vaccino si allontana da me.
> 
> ...


Sai che ti stimo come utente e non mi sorprende affatto la tua presa di posizione che è quella di ogni persona normale.
Conosco anche io un sacco di persone che, per i motivi più disparati, non vogliono vaccinarsi e so pure che tipo di trattamento stanno ricevendo da amici, conoscenti, colleghi, estranei.
Tutto ciò è indecoroso.

Credo ci voglia rispetto verso tutti.


Ormai però il vaso è stracolmo e mi aspetto qualcosa di grave da qua a breve.
La mia personale previsione ,da mesi, è che la dead line sarà la vaccinazione imposta ai più piccini...

Del resto siamo mammiferi no?
Toccaci tutto ma non i figli.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Colgo anche l'occasione per rispondere sul tampone e la sua efficacia: ormai si è capito che senza la copertura data dal vaccino il tampone è solo un test temporaneo che in 48 ore può diventare un'arma a doppio taglio visto che da solo una fotografia del passato ma non ti protegge


Più che altro i tamponi rapidi che sono usati in maggioranza, sono delle cinesate che non funzionano.


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Più che altro i tamponi rapidi che sono usati in maggioranza, sono delle cinesate che non funzionano.


se li abbiamo usati fino ad oggi e venivano difesi a spada tratta da tutti i decisori dicendo che così emerge il sommerso, viva il green pass da tampone.
roba da matti

e comunque non faranno accedere anche con il molecolare in quei luoghi, non è questo il fatto


----------



## hakaishin (24 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma infatti di logico vi è nulla.


Benvenuti nella nuova normalità 
Il sogno bagnato di molti….


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2021)

*aggiornamento:

"Obbligo vaccino per insegnanti-personale scolastico e forze dell'ordine dal 15 dicembre"*


----------



## hakaishin (24 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Appunto...
> Molto più probabile aumenteranno i no vax.


Cosa logica…
Stanno sbagliano tutto come sempre


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2021)

Ma poi ci saranno i super green pass di primo, secondo e terzo livello?

Povera Italia. Che popolo di mentecatti.


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2021)

*misure dovrebbero partire il 6 dicembre per timore del'Immacolata*


poi dici che non li devi mandare a fan.culo
di nuovo la paura delle feste, le vie dello shopping etc
torneranno le foto sui social e stampa degli assembramenti pure ?


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma poi ci saranno i super green pass di primo, secondo e terzo livello?
> 
> Povera Italia. Che popolo di mentecatti.


Ma sia mai avere dubbi sul vaccino eh. Con tutto il rispetto, ma non si può pretendere di avere il 100% di vaccinati quando poi sono queste le conseguenze.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma perchè,invece qualcuno è davvero convinto di arrivare al 100% di vaccinazione introducendo l'obbligo ?
> Davvero esistono persone così stuoide ?



Ci sono, ci sono. Stupidi e servi.

Se domani il governo (eletto dal popolo ) , i tiggì (guardati ormai solo dai rincoglioniti), i "giornaloni" (semifalliti) dicessero che le deiezioni corporee (liquide e solide) son buone da mangiare questi scemi le farebbero nelle buste e poi le mangierebbero e le berrebbero. Ed ovviamente le farebbero mangiare anche ai loro figli.

Ricorda qualcosa?


----------



## vota DC (24 Novembre 2021)

Poniamo che sia vero che il vaccino annulli la diffusione del contagio vedo che tuttora i mezzi pubblici per raggiungere il posto di lavoro non danno fastidio e i bus saranno pieni di persone i piedi, solito governo di pagliacci che ora usa pure nomi altisonanti però provvedimenti come ai tempi di Mussolini.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma poi ci saranno i super green pass di primo, secondo e terzo livello?
> 
> Povera Italia. Che popolo di mentecatti.



Finché ci sono milioni di servi e pecore che accettano tutto, fanno bene. Ormai hanno capito che possono fare ogni porcheria, tanto ci sono i giornali ed i tiggì che ammaestrano le scimmie e diffondono il "verbo".

E pazienza se questo "verbo" venga poi cambiato ogni settimana e quasi mai corrisponda a verità. L'importante è che ci siano tanti imbecilli che se lo bevono.


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ci sono, ci sono. Stupidi e servi.
> 
> Se domani il governo (eletto dal popolo ) , i tiggì (guardati ormai solo dai rincoglioniti), i "giornaloni" (semifalliti) dicessero che le deiezioni corporee (liquide e solide) son buone da mangiare questi scemi le farebbero nelle buste e poi le mangierebbero e le berrebbero. Ed ovviamente le farebbero mangiare anche ai loro figli.
> 
> Ricorda qualcosa?


Il 100% è utopia e nessuno pensa di poterci arrivare, il problema è che in un paese come il nostro l’unico modo di mantenere il 90% è puntare al 100 e le misure prese vanno in quella direzione.

La vita per chi è vaccinato è molto simile a quella pre-Covid potete dire quello che volete, insinuare i peggio complotti, insultare chi prende le decisioni etc etc..ma se spegnete i cellulari, tv e pc e vi guardate intorno nella vita reale chi si è vaccinato salvo rari casi vive molto tranquillo e sereno.


----------



## DavMilan (24 Novembre 2021)

Esperienza di un collega:

premessa: è un no-vax
-in viaggio di lavoro in Turchia, l'azienda in cui si trova ha un caso.
-tampone molecolare: *positivo*
-va lo stesso in aereoporto, gli fan tampone rapido: *negativo*
-rientra in Italia, prima di tornare a lavorare gli fan fare tampone molecolare: *negativo*
-passano 3gg e deve rifare tampone per GP, fa il rapido: *positivo*


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Il 100% è utopia e nessuno pensa di poterci arrivare, il problema è che in un paese come il nostro l’unico modo di mantenere il 90% è puntare al 100 e le misure prese vanno in quella direzione.
> 
> La vita per chi è vaccinato è molto simile a quella pre-Covid potete dire quello che volete, insinuare i peggio complotti, insultare chi prende le decisioni etc etc..ma se spegnete i cellulari, tv e pc e vi guardate intorno nella vita reale chi si è vaccinato salvo rari casi vive molto tranquillo e sereno.


come fai a vivere tranquillo e sereno ?
solo i depensanti possono farlo da gennaio 2020
pure io conosco delle persone che se ne fregano di tutto e se ne sbattono dell'attualità, ma non li porto come esempi virtuosi
sei nel mezzo di qualcosa che non sai se e quando finirà ma vivi spensierato finchè non ti toccano le restrizioni ?
tra non molto toccheranno tutti, per inciso
devi spegnere il cervello per farlo, non la tecnologia
ti rendi conto che vogliono tenerci in perenne trincea con queste continue azioni e tu ci parli di serenità ?
la tensione è palpabile quanto il grasso di un obeso, altro che tranquillità


----------



## gabri65 (24 Novembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Il 100% è utopia e nessuno pensa di poterci arrivare, il problema è che in un paese come il nostro l’unico modo di mantenere il 90% è puntare al 100 e le misure prese vanno in quella direzione.
> 
> La vita per chi è vaccinato è molto simile a quella pre-Covid potete dire quello che volete, insinuare i peggio complotti, insultare chi prende le decisioni etc etc..ma se spegnete i cellulari, tv e pc e vi guardate intorno nella vita reale chi si è vaccinato salvo rari casi vive molto tranquillo e sereno.



Scusa, amico. Ti rispetto, ma veramente non capisco come si fa a dire certe cose ormai da due anni.

Non so se siete drogati o cosa.

Per qualcuno non è che non è cambiato nulla, semplicemente viene accettato tutto perché si crede nell'ideologia, come il tizio che conosco che è in pensione, sta a casa bello tranquillo e non fa un accidente se non guardare la televisione. Per lui è importante quello che dice la tv, stiamo per morire tutti, etc etc. Se qualcosa non è andato bene, è colpa dell'opposizione che ha impedito al governo di fare l'obbligo vaccinale. Praticamente chi comanda non conta niente, poverino, tutta una minimizzazione degli errori e grandi latrati di fascismo. Poi chissenefrega se gli altri non possono vivere, lui guarda la cosa dal suo punto di vista e amen.

Non c'è posto dove puoi entrare senza mascherina, ormai siamo all terza di innumerevoli dosi, non si può fare sport, decentemente, e tutta una serie di limitazioni che non ti sto ad elencare.

A me sembra che siete incoscienti su quello che sta accadendo. 'Sta roba non è mai successa sulla faccia della terra, e se mai ne usciremo (dubito), sarà una cicatrice che durerà per decenni se non di più.

E voi continuate a propagandare che è tutto sommato uguale a prima, convincendo la gente che in realtà siamo vittime di allucinazioni.

Facciamoci il vaccino e seguiamo le regole, va bene, ma smettiamo cortesemente di scrivere sui muri che non è cambiato niente. A me può anche andare bene soffrire per far passare 'sta pandemia, tutti concordi, ma non sopporto le prese in giro.

E' tutto normale, ma contemporaneamente si dice che siamo in pericolo imminente di vita per colpa dei no-vax e dei gombloddisdih. Decidiamoci e usiamo una sola parola.

Io sono vaccinato doppia dose e non è cambiato assolutamente niente, se non mostrare il GP quando vado al lavoro. Per il resto, mi devo comportare esattamente come quando non ero vaccinato. Lo sai l'unica cosa che non è cambiata? Che devi lavorare e pagare le tasse, tutto il resto è un optional.

Io veramente non ho più parole, davvero.


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io sono vaccinato doppia dose e non è cambiato assolutamente niente, se non mostrare il GP quando vado al lavoro. Per il resto, mi devo comportare esattamente come quando non ero vaccinato. Lo sai l'unica cosa che non è cambiata? Che devi lavorare e pagare le tasse, tutto il resto è un optional.
> 
> Io veramente non ho più parole, davvero.


il fatto è che tante persone non prendono più le precauzioni come prima, perchè pensano che il vaccino sia un lasciapassare oltre al fatto che le scene tragiche ospedaliere sono ormai rare e quindi meno paura.
queste persone però non sono oggetto di diatribe, sebbene siano milioni e milioni, e tutti noi ogni giorno li vediamo
perchè ?
"hanno fatto il loro compito vaccinandosi" dicono
praticamente vaccinarsi va oltre la confessione religiosa, annulla i tuoi peccati anche postumi che farai.
penso sia la prima volta nella storia umana.
non rispetti più distanziamento, mascherina, igiene etc ma sei comunque un bravo cittadino perchè risulti vaccinato.
chi non si è vaccinato, liberamente come prescrive la legge, ma rispetta le regole sociali è un pessimo esempio


----------



## mark (24 Novembre 2021)

Ma tutti voi che vi lamentate cosa fareste? Tana libera tutti? Sono curioso di sapere le vostre risposte, perchè a criticare sono bravi tutti, ma qua servono i fatti. Per me chi non si vaccina può/deve starsene a casa. I posti in terapia intensiva sono occupati al 93% da gente non vaccinata NOVANTATRÉ PERCENTO. Non venitemi a dire che i vaccini non servono a nulla. Perchè il problema sono i posti di terapia intensiva occupati, il peso sul sistema sanitario nazionale e tutto quello che ne consegue. Solo l'anno scorso per colpa del sistema sanitario intasato dal covid si stima che non siano state effettuate più di 20mila diagnosi di cancro precoci, che salverebbero la vita alle persone. Questo è un tema che mi colpisce da vicino, perchè se il covid fosse arrivato un anno prima, probabilmente ora avrei perso un parente strettissimo a causa dell'impossibilità di effettuare visite e diagnosi precoci.
Quindi basta ipocrisia.


----------



## numero 3 (24 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> la cosa che mi fa più incazzare di tutto è l'ignavia delle persone.
> sono come il pongo, la plastilina dei bambini all'asilo per fare le formette.
> si conformano a qualunque follia.
> 
> ...


Aveva ragione come sempre Orwell , adesso è diventata la frase " che nessun vaccino ti garantisce l'immunità per sempre " un mantra che sento sempre più spesso...


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> come fai a vivere tranquillo e sereno ?
> solo i depensanti possono farlo da gennaio 2020
> pure io conosco delle persone che se ne fregano di tutto e se ne sbattono dell'attualità, ma non li porto come esempi virtuosi
> sei nel mezzo di qualcosa che non sai se e quando finirà ma vivi spensierato finchè non ti toccano le restrizioni ?
> ...


Ma chi vuole tenere in trincea chi e perché secondo te? A che pro? È evidente ci sia un problema perché c’è una pandemia in corso è innegabile, come i numeri dimostrano che con i vaccini la situazione sia migliorata drasticamente.. che la vita sia più complicata oggi per chi non si vuole vaccinare è vero ma la possibilità c’è per tutti.. è molto lineare il ragionamento, io persone vaccinate che hanno avuto problemi non ne conosco, ne conosco parecchie morte o malconce e tutte senza essersi vaccinate, sarò fortunato io cosa devo dirvi.. ma cercare il complotto, l’inganno del sistema in questo contesto mi sembrano farneticazioni da bar..


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ma chi vuole tenere in trincea chi e perché secondo te? A che pro? È evidente ci sia un problema perché c’è una pandemia in corso è innegabile, come i numeri dimostrano che con i vaccini la situazione sia migliorata drasticamente.. che la vita sia più complicata oggi per chi non si vuole vaccinare è vero ma la possibilità c’è per tutti.. è molto lineare il ragionamento, io persone vaccinate che hanno avuto problemi non ne conosco, ne conosco parecchie morte o malconce e tutte senza essersi vaccinate, sarò fortunato io cosa devo dirvi.. ma cercare il complotto, l’inganno del sistema in questo contesto mi sembrano farneticazioni da bar..


chi ha mai parlato di complotto ?
questo è un termine inventato ad hoc per aggirare il merito delle discussioni e lo sappiamo bene, è storia ormai chi ha creato questo termine e il suo scopo.
io non dovrei neanche rispondere a chi usa questo termine


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Scusa, amico. Ti rispetto, ma veramente non capisco come si fa a dire certe cose ormai da due anni.
> 
> Non so se siete drogati o cosa.
> 
> ...


Scusami ma io faccio tutto lo sport che desidero non capisco a cosa alludi, se poi portare una mascherina in luoghi chiusi o fino a bordo vasca è uno sforzo improponibile mi taccio, per me non lo è ma in un momento storico complicato come questo non mi sembra si chieda la luna su..


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> chi ha mai parlato di complotto ?
> questo è un termine inventato ad hoc per aggirare il merito delle discussioni e lo sappiamo bene, è storia ormai chi ha creato questo termine e il suo scopo.
> io non dovrei neanche rispondere a chi usa questo termine


E allora domando nuovamente chi vuole tenerci in trincea? Chi ha interesse a chiuderci in casa e farci del male non riesco davvero a immaginare a chi giova questa situazione..


----------



## mark (24 Novembre 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Ma tutti voi che vi lamentate cosa fareste? Tana libera tutti? Sono curioso di sapere le vostre risposte, perchè a criticare sono bravi tutti, ma qua servono i fatti. Per me chi non si vaccina può/deve starsene a casa. I posti in terapia intensiva sono occupati al 93% da gente non vaccinata NOVANTATRÉ PERCENTO. Non venitemi a dire che i vaccini non servono a nulla. Perchè il problema sono i posti di terapia intensiva occupati, il peso sul sistema sanitario nazionale e tutto quello che ne consegue. Solo l'anno scorso per colpa del sistema sanitario intasato dal covid si stima che non siano state effettuate più di 20mila diagnosi di cancro precoci, che salverebbero la vita alle persone. Questo è un tema che mi colpisce da vicino, perchè se il covid fosse arrivato un anno prima, probabilmente ora avrei perso un parente strettissimo a causa dell'impossibilità di effettuare visite e diagnosi precoci.
> Quindi basta ipocrisia.


@Divoratore Di Stelle 
Ti sembra una cosa divertente? Non te la auguro una cosa del genere ma abbi rispetto per tutte quelle persone che risentiranno in futuro di tutte le visite non effettuate a causa del covid e vergognati.


----------



## sunburn (24 Novembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> E allora domando nuovamente chi vuole tenerci in trincea? Chi ha interesse a chiuderci in casa e farci del male non riesco davvero a immaginare a chi giova questa situazione..


Ma come chi? _Loro…_
Eddai, lo sanno tutti.


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> E allora domando nuovamente chi vuole tenerci in trincea? Chi ha interesse a chiuderci in casa e farci del male non riesco davvero a immaginare a chi giova questa situazione..


io dico che sbagliano, non che ci sia un piano a monte necessariamente.
è chiaro che faccia comodo ad alcuni questa situazione di perenne trincea

faccio un elenco di vicende italiane variate solo per la pandemia:

- non ci sarebbe stato questo governo,

-saremmo andati a votare cambiando il parlamento e quindi i rapporti di forza,

- sarebbe andata diversamente tra pd e m5s con annesse elezioni,

- non ci sarebbe Draghi attualmente, al massimo come presidente post Mattarella,

- non ci sarebbe un nuovo europeismo (alle ultime elezioni europee in Francia e Italia hanno vinto i partiti euroscettici, sembra un'era fa ma sono appena due anni),

- la Lega sarebbe ancora visto come partito alternativo,

- Berlusconi non sarebbe stato riabilitato come politico responsabile nell'opinione pubblica,

- niente nuovi appalti milionari europei che fanno gola ad imprenditori legati alla politica,

- rapporto con sindacati e confindustria sempre difficoltoso,

- nessun cambio repentino di regole del lavoro,

- ulteriore stretta creditizia bancaria di fatto per prediligere le grandi aziende alle PMI, avendo una corsia preferenziale nell'accesso al credito, che infastidiscono da sempre non essendo subordinate alla finanza

- nessun via libera a determinate riforme del tutto opinabili o modifica di altre precedenti chieste da UE


questi sono alcuni scenari scaturiti in grande parte esclusivamente per il covid, i restanti comunque velocizzati enormemente
per come la vedo io, e ci sono prove che dimostrano i benefici goduti, ci stanno guadagnando quelli che prendono scelte insieme alla coorte attorno


----------



## gabri65 (24 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma come chi? _Loro…_
> Eddai, lo sanno tutti.



Evita, dai. Sei un tantino meno sprovveduto di quanto vuoi far credere.

Ci sono decine di threads su reportages di cose altamente discutibili dove stranamente non hai commentato con il solito sarcasmo.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Novembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Il 100% è utopia e nessuno pensa di poterci arrivare, il problema è che in un paese come il nostro l’unico modo di mantenere il 90% è puntare al 100 e le misure prese vanno in quella direzione.
> 
> La vita per chi è vaccinato è molto simile a quella pre-Covid potete dire quello che volete, insinuare i peggio complotti, insultare chi prende le decisioni etc etc..ma se spegnete i cellulari, tv e pc e vi guardate intorno nella vita reale chi si è vaccinato salvo rari casi vive molto tranquillo e sereno.




Gombolotto!!


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2021)

*aggiornamento:

La Lega ha posto una riserva politica sulle restrizioni ai non vaccinati già in zona bianca*


----------



## sunburn (24 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ci sono decine di threads su reportages di cose altamente discutibili dove stranamente non hai commentato con il solito sarcasmo.


Penso di essermeli persi. Se mi dai gli estremi, mi gioco i nomi degli autori dei reportage(senza ‘s’, per Giove!) come prossimi vincitori del Pulitzer.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La Lega ha posto una riserva politica sulle restrizioni ai non vaccinati già in zona bianca*


Film già visto, ecco come andrà a finire.

- Salvini: _"Ognuno è libero di fare quello che vuole, abbasso Speranza è tutta colpa sua del M5S e del PD. Viva Draghi"_.

- Il giorno dopo ecco la notizia: "La Lega vota assieme alla maggioranza, il Super Green Pass è legge".


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Film già visto, ecco come andrà a finire.
> 
> - Salvini: _"Ognuno è libero di fare quello che vuole, abbasso Speranza è tutta colpa sua del M5S e del PD. Viva Draghi"_.
> 
> - Il giorno dopo ecco la notizia: "La Lega vota assieme alla maggioranza, il Super Green Pass è legge".


già all'incontro con i governatori leghisti o di centro-destra aveva cambiato posizione da "niente più restrizioni" a "ok super green pass"

ora che riescano a spostare da bianca a gialla cambia poco, sono complici e si vede dai sondaggi dal pd che prima era doppiato e ora per poco non li supera


----------



## mandraghe (24 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Scusa, amico. Ti rispetto, ma veramente non capisco come si fa a dire certe cose ormai da due anni.
> 
> Non so se siete drogati o cosa.
> 
> ...




Tempo perso, ormai le scimmie son bene ammaestrate. Il lavaggio del cervello è quasi terminato. Poi dentro le zucche vuote ci si possono mettere le peggio porcherie.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Film già visto, ecco come andrà a finire.
> 
> - Salvini: _"Ognuno è libero di fare quello che vuole, abbasso Speranza è tutta colpa sua del M5S e del PD. Viva Draghi"_.
> 
> - Il giorno dopo ecco la notizia: "La Lega vota assieme alla maggioranza, il Super Green Pass è legge".



Rimarrà nella storia il "green pass per andare al bar e al ristorante? Non scherziamo"

Una cosa buona almeno la pandemia l'ha fatta, farà sparire sto pagliaccio e il suo partito di melma. Ritornerà al suo 4%


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2021)

poi penso al vaccino obbligatorio per la polizia, Salvini da sempre appare come il difensore delle forze dell'ordine e ora si dimentica di loro
prima le foto di sdegno sui poliziotti senza green pass che mangiano per strada il panino e ora vaccino coatto stile cinese.
che tristezza per chi ha la divisa e lo vedeva come vicino, più delle continue disgustose affermazioni di brunetta


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Novembre 2021)

Quando saranno tutti vaccinati, si inventeranno che è colpa delle lucertole.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma perchè,invece qualcuno è davvero convinto di arrivare al 100% di vaccinazione introducendo l'obbligo ?
> Davvero esistono persone così stuoide ?


Bé diciamo che l'obbligo è un po' difficile da eludere, ma in ogni caso con l'obbligo (che io non voglio) il 95% sarebbe pressoché certo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quando saranno tutti vaccinati, si inventeranno che è colpa delle lucertole.


Ci sarà da fare il vaccino ai cani, e sai quale sarà il bello? La gente si ribellerà per il vaccino ai cani e non ai bimbi di pochi anni


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> grazie al ca.zzo
> *non sei tu che ogni due giorni si deve fare un tampone a pagamento*, ora vorrebbero uno ogni giorno e pure così escluso dalla vita comunitaria.
> tu aspetti di essere colpito personalmente dalle restrizioni da zona arancione e rossa per lamentarti, mentre gli altri già sono toccati oggi in zona bianca per cui è logico che facciano resistenza
> dovrebbero dire "grazie padrone" ?
> ...


Perdonami eh...non sono io che ho deciso per motivi personali di non farmi un vaccino gratuito

è come se uno si compra l'auto da 50.000 euro a rate e poi si venisse a lamentare che ogni mese gli arriva la rata da pagare. ed è una mazzata..

PS: ovviamente do per scontato la tua libera scelta di non farlo, nel caso non avessi potuto farlo per motivi di salute mi spiace per te, ma credo nel qual caso saresti esentato dal tampone


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma come chi? _Loro…_
> Eddai, lo sanno tutti.


Gli juventini quando qualcuno accusava la Juve di Moggi reagivano più o meno col medesimo sarcasmo. Dopo sappiamo bene come è andata…


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> già all'incontro con i governatori leghisti o di centro-destra aveva cambiato posizione da "niente più restrizioni" a "ok super green pass"
> 
> ora che riescano a spostare da bianca a gialla cambia poco, sono complici e si vede dai sondaggi dal pd che prima era doppiato e ora per poco non li supera


La Lega alle prossime elezioni rischia di essere superata dai morti e sepolti del M5S, che potrebbe addirittura superarli visto che Conte ha le sue bimbe. Salvini, con il solo elettorato del nord e con il sud che lo ha abbandonato dopo il picco delle europee, più del 15% non farà.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si ho capito ma non è che cambiando la durata del vaccino/green pass da 12 mesi a 9 e poi da 9 a 5 coi 60 giorni di vera copertura convinci le persone.
> Posso capire si debba ostentare sicurezza ma non si prendono per il culo le persone.
> 
> La gente non è cattiva e nemmeno malpensante, è solo stanca e non si fida più.
> Situazione gestita malissimo coi virologi diventati star e i politici tiranni.


La copertura di 60 giorni è un'invenzione..le dosi booster le trovo necessarie se c'è un calo drastico della copertura, ma è innegabile che oggi il dato sui contagi è calmierato dal fatto che abbiamo il vaccino, negarlo è assurdo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perdonami eh...non sono io che ho deciso per motivi personali di non farmi un vaccino gratuito
> 
> è come se uno si compra l'auto da 50.000 euro a rate e poi si venisse a lamentare che ogni mese gli arriva la rata da pagare. ed è una mazzata..
> 
> PS: ovviamente do per scontato la tua libera scelta di non farlo, nel caso non avessi potuto farlo per motivi di salute mi spiace per te, ma credo nel qual caso saresti esentato dal tampone


Solite analogie insensate… stai paragonando la libertà a un’auto. Parti dal presupposto che la libertà si debba acquistare, ma d’altronde per chi manifesta simpatie verso regimi autoritari è una facile deduzione.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2021)

Il vaccino ha avuto i suoi benefici è innegabile (come è innegabile che ci sono effetti avversi record), però rispetto ad un anno fa è chiaro che il covid si sia anche indebolito (abbiamo meno contagi) e che, soprattutto, in ospedale ci sono le cure per i ricoverati. Insomma, ci sono una serie di fattori per cui oggi la situazione è meno grave. Però qualcuno mi deve ancora spiegare perchè in Inghilterra con meno vaccinati ed in alcune zone del nord europa si è tornati in libertà e qui no. La mia interpretazione è che non è tanto un problema di numero di vaccinati, ma un problema sanitario.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Solite analogie insensate… stai paragonando la libertà a un’auto. Parti dal presupposto che la libertà si debba acquistare, ma d’altronde per chi manifesta simpatie verso regimi autoritari è una facile deduzione.


Abbiamo un concetto di libertà un po' diverso temo..il concetto "la mia libertà termina dove comincia quella degli altri" vale in questo caso più che mai...
Ribadisco: oggi c'è una situazione globale che implica la necessità di vaccinarsi per tutelare se stessi e gli altri, non vuoi farlo per motivi tuoi basati su aspetti personali? LECITO (infatti chi invoca libertà poi vorrebbe l'obbligo vaccinale, non sense totale...io sono CONTRO l'obbligatorietà ma a favore della coercizione) però accetta quello che la tua scelta comporta..


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un concetto di libertà un po' diverso temo..il concetto "la mia libertà termina dove comincia quella degli altri" vale in questo caso più che mai...
> Ribadisco: oggi c'è una situazione globale che implica la necessità di vaccinarsi per tutelare se stessi e gli altri, non vuoi farlo per motivi tuoi basati su aspetti personali? LECITO (infatti chi invoca libertà poi vorrebbe l'obbligo vaccinale, non sense totale...io sono CONTRO l'obbligatorietà ma a favore della coercizione) però *accetta quello che la tua scelta comporta..*


e già lo si accetta, cioè avere maggiore rischio di conseguenze post contagio.
non basta ?
penso sia il massimo possibile per un essere umano accettare di esporsi ad un rischio maggiore
quello che non si accetta sono le misure politiche che sono diverse dal paese in cui vivi, non l'evoluzione naturale del virus


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il vaccino ha avuto i suoi benefici è innegabile (come è innegabile che ci sono effetti avversi record), però rispetto ad un anno fa è chiaro che il covid si sia anche indebolito (abbiamo meno contagi) e che, soprattutto, in ospedale ci sono le cure per i ricoverati. Insomma, ci sono una serie di fattori per cui oggi la situazione è meno grave. Però qualcuno mi deve ancora spiegare perchè in Inghilterra con meno vaccinati ed in alcune zone del nord europa si è tornati in libertà e qui no. La mia interpretazione è che non è tanto un problema di numero di vaccinati, ma un problema sanitario.


Ci sono anche i posti dove stanno tornando i lockdown invero...diciamolo..
Qui non siamo liberi? Boh..per chi è vaccinato non vedo davvero cosa ci sia di vietato oggi, sul serio, io faccio tutto quello che facevo anche prima..se poi il dramma è doversi mettere una mascherina quando mi alzo al ristorante o tenerla dentro u negozio allora capisco che ci sono sensibilità troppo diverse su sta roba..


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche i posti dove stanno tornando i lockdown invero...diciamolo..
> Qui non siamo liberi? Boh..per chi è vaccinato non vedo davvero cosa ci sia di vietato oggi, sul serio, io faccio tutto quello che facevo anche prima..se poi il dramma è doversi mettere una mascherina quando mi alzo al ristorante o tenerla dentro u negozio allora capisco che ci sono sensibilità troppo diverse su sta roba..


Diciamo anche che se magari si dicesse alla gente "con il vaccino libertà totale", si raggiungerebbe il 90% circa in un attimo. Non è quello l'obiettivo? Se la situazione è così allarmante nonostante il vaccino, perché non si iniziano a sperimentare ed approvare delle cure domiciliari?

In ogni caso ripeto, se l'Inghilterra riuscirà per tutta la stagione a mantenere questa situazione di libertà, sarà la sconfitta dell'UE o quantomeno di tutti quei paesi che hanno fatto restrizioni raccapriccianti. Dovranno spiegarci molte cose. Io ancora non ho trovato una risposta alla mia domanda di sopra sull'UK. O Bojo è un folle irresponsabile paragonabile al "mostro" Bolsonaro (che per i media tra poco sembra che abbia addirittura creato lui il virus e gli stessi giornali mainstrem ci parlano di Cina come un esempio), o semplicemente ha gestito la cosa in buona fede anche se qualcuno rimarrà sempre attaccato alle scemenze che disse un anno fa sull'immunità di gregge, quando poi nei fatti vedo che ha combattuto la pandemia meglio di tutti, al momento, poi si vedrà nel corso della stagione.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2021)

Ah e in merito alla tesi che il covid si sia indebolito, faccio appunto che si stanno avendo in questo periodo migliaia di assembramenti per le proteste No Green Pass con tanta gente volutamente senza mascherina e non vaccinati ed i contagi faticano a salire se paragonati allo scorso anno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un concetto di libertà un po' diverso temo..il concetto "la mia libertà termina dove comincia quella degli altri" vale in questo caso più che mai...
> Ribadisco: oggi c'è una situazione globale che implica la necessità di vaccinarsi per tutelare se stessi e gli altri, non vuoi farlo per motivi tuoi basati su aspetti personali? LECITO (infatti chi invoca libertà poi vorrebbe l'obbligo vaccinale, non sense totale...io sono CONTRO l'obbligatorietà ma a favore della coercizione) però accetta quello che la tua scelta comporta..


Anche se metti le parole in maiuscolo, non è che la preterizione sia meno evidente. Il concetto che esprimi è che chi è contrario al vaccino debba pagare la propria scelta: è di fatto una punizione, perchè devi pagare una ammenda, oltre al fatto che ti debba far bucare il naso un giorno sì e l'altro pure. Io non accetto le misure punitive, anche perchè anche i vaccinati sono vettori di contagio. E anche il fatto di fare dei tamponi solo ai non vaccinati presuppone la ferrea volontà di individuare i positivi solo tra i non vaccinati, deformando di fatto le statistiche. Le statistiche sono belle quando i dati vengono selezionati nella maniera corretta, non quando c'è una precisa scelta tesa a fornire una interpretazione polarizzata delle informazioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> e già lo si accetta, cioè avere maggiore rischio di conseguenze post contagio.
> non basta ?
> penso sia il massimo possibile per un essere umano accettare di esporsi ad un rischio maggiore
> quello che non si accetta sono le misure politiche che sono diverse dal paese in cui vivi, non l'evoluzione naturale del virus


Ma le misure politiche sono inevitabili dai...come la regolamenti una situazione del genere? Guarda ti faccio un altro esempio, perché mi sembra veramente assurdo..è come quando vai per la strada e passi col rosso..c'è una regola che dice che non si può fare..tu passi col rosso e implicitamente accetti il rischio che potresti fare un incidente...ma paghi anche la multa se ti beccano...la multa/sanzione/costo del tampone/misura restrittiva sono tutti sistemi deterrenti verso comportamenti ritenuti sbagliati (tipo non vaccinarsi)


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Anche se metti le parole in maiuscolo, non è che la preterizione sia meno evidente. Il concetto che esprimi è che chi è contrario al vaccino debba pagare la propria scelta: è di fatto una punizione, perchè devi pagare una ammenda, oltre al fatto che ti debba far bucare il naso un giorno sì e l'altro pure. Io non accetto le misure punitive, anche perchè anche i vaccinati sono vettori di contagio. E anche il fatto di fare dei tamponi solo ai non vaccinati presuppone la ferrea volontà di individuare i positivi solo tra i vaccinati, deformando di fatto le statistiche. Le statistiche sono belle quando i dati vengono selezionati nella maniera corretta, non quando c'è una precisa scelta tesa a fornire una interpretazione polarizzata delle informazioni.


Se vuoi un dato statistico ponderato bastano le ospedalizzazioni e i decessi..in rapporto praticamente del 8/9:1 tra non vaccinati e vaccinati nonostante i vaccinati siano l'80% della popolazione..più di così che dato serve?


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma le misure politiche sono inevitabili dai...come la regolamenti una situazione del genere? Guarda ti faccio un altro esempio, perché mi sembra veramente assurdo..è come quando vai per la strada e passi col rosso..c'è una regola che dice che non si può fare..tu passi col rosso e implicitamente accetti il rischio che potresti fare un incidente...ma paghi anche la multa se ti beccano...la multa/sanzione/costo del tampone/misura restrittiva sono tutti sistemi deterrenti verso comportamenti ritenuti sbagliati (tipo non vaccinarsi)


e allora perchè differiscono da stato a stato le misure prese ?
se la pandemia è globale anche l'approccio dovrebbe essere identico
questo anche prima dei vaccini, non vale la risposta in base al tasso di vaccinazione
non è possibile vedere questi che spingono per super green pass in zona bianca e poi paesi dove non c'è neanche il green pass normale


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se vuoi un dato statistico ponderato bastano le ospedalizzazioni e i decessi..in rapporto praticamente del 8/9:1 tra non vaccinati e vaccinati nonostante i vaccinati siano l'80% della popolazione..più di così che dato serve?


Mah... Vediamo anche sti dati come vengono raccolti. Se vengono raccolti allo stesso modo in cui vengono catalogati i vaccinati che presentano effetti avversi stiamo freschi.


----------



## sunburn (24 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Anche se metti le parole in maiuscolo, non è che la preterizione sia meno evidente. Il concetto che esprimi è che chi è contrario al vaccino debba pagare la propria scelta: è di fatto una punizione, perchè devi pagare una ammenda, oltre al fatto che ti debba far bucare il naso un giorno sì e l'altro pure. Io non accetto le misure punitive, anche perchè anche i vaccinati sono vettori di contagio. E anche il fatto di fare dei tamponi solo ai non vaccinati presuppone la ferrea volontà di individuare i positivi solo tra i non vaccinati, deformando di fatto le statistiche. Le statistiche sono belle quando i dati vengono selezionati nella maniera corretta, non quando c'è una precisa scelta tesa a fornire una interpretazione polarizzata delle informazioni.


Se si vuole fare una campagna contro la guida in stato in ebrezza, si va con l'etilometro il sabato notte fuori dalle discoteche frequentate da giovani, non fuori dalle scuole elementari all'orario di uscita dei bambini. Non esistono genitori che vanno sbronzi a prendere i figli all'uscita di scuola? Esisteranno sicuramente, ma saranno molti meno.


----------



## Alkampfer (24 Novembre 2021)

visto che i dati li fanno uscire con calma, entro il 2076, mi prendo il mio tempo (54 anni) per decidere se fare o no la prima dose.
questione chiusa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se si vuole fare una campagna contro la guida in stato in ebrezza, si va con l'etilometro il sabato notte fuori dalle discoteche frequentate da giovani, non fuori dalle scuole elementari all'orario di uscita dei bambini. Non esistono genitori che vanno sbronzi a prendere i figli all'uscita di scuola? Esisteranno sicuramente, ma saranno molti meno.


L'etilometro non si paga però, si paga l'ammenda quando viene commesso l'illecito. E inoltre i genitori sbronzi che vanno a prendere i figli a scuola sono molto meno dei vaccinati che possono contagiare lo stesso. La realtà è che si è indetta una vera e propria caccia alle streghe verso coloro che non si vaccinano in barba alle raccomandazioni da parte del Consiglio d'Europa che aveva sollecitato i governi a non dover fare pressioni coattive nei confronti dei cittadini e nel dover fare una campagna di informazione non solo sui benefici dei vaccini ma anche sugli effetti avversi. Vedo che hanno recepito bene le raccomandazioni.


----------



## Raryof (24 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> e allora perchè differiscono da stato a stato le misure prese ?
> se la pandemia è globale anche l'approccio dovrebbe essere identico
> questo anche prima dei vaccini, non vale la risposta in base al tasso di vaccinazione
> non è possibile vedere questi che spingono per super green pass in zona bianca e poi paesi dove non c'è neanche il green pass normale


Ma che cosa stai dicendo? in realtà nessuno ha vantaggi, nessuno complotta contro di noi, è tutto casuale, è la NATURA [cit.]

Non ci sono interessi baby, ma poi voi dovete scordarvi il virus, è la patologia che doveva servire per aprire la strada, per dare gli strumenti, questi strumenti li state vedendo? bene, il siero doveva far alleggerire questa terribile situazione? benissimo, i dati sono fantastici, stanno perdendo volutamente mlrd su mlrd per salvaguardare i nonni, benissimo, ma perché? perché non si poteva fare altrimenti, grande crisi grande controllo, grande allarme grande "protezione", è la pandemia dei 20 mln di morti a febbraio 2022, su queste basi e previsioni inutili potranno disporre qualsiasi cosa che verrà accettata, salvare l'immacolata, salvare il Natale, salvare capodanno, il cenone, è semplice strumentalizzazione di qualcosa che non preoccupa nessuno, l'influenza, ma che deve preoccupare perché hey siamo in pandemia, coi vaccini ne usciamo ma gli strumenti attuali sono più "duri" rispetto a quando un anno fa c'era la stessa situazione, gli stessi morti o a quando in estate c'erano gli stessi dati, gli stessi morti e la stessa purificante "libertà", un virus stagionale e rieducativo, non dovete farvi domande, è così, punto, la scienza non sbaglia mai, gli strumenti possono essere attuati usando i "vicini" e quello che fanno loro, un po' prima un po' dopo, se lo fanno altri perché noi no? allora FACCIAMOLO, è una situazione in cui non puoi dire di no, va così e andrà avanti ancora per molto, alleggerire la tensione non serve a nulla, si tolgono i diritti e si impone la situazione pandemica, mascherina, allarme, assembramento allarme, ho il green pass sto bene, mi devo predisporre per capire quando potrò essere ancora bello in salute e vaccinato, ADULTO e VACCINATO, ecco la rieducazione, del virus frega una sega a nessuno, è il resto il problema e che molti non capiscono, guardano i dati ma loro sono i dati, il numero, vivi h24 controllato, come paziente ogni 6-9 mesi, nno sei sano, sei controllato, devi essere in ordine o sei fuori, ti viene quindi imposto un qualcosa per pura sperimentazione perché è il futuro che ci aspetta, è chiaro che non avrebbero potuto giocare sul tumore, sul virus del tumore, così come non sarebbe mai uscita nessuna acquetta per salvaguardare i malati di tumore terminali, ma l'influenzina? è gioia pura, ti contagi ti ricontagi e nel frattempo vieni rieducato col pensiero di poter essere tornato a fare la vita di prima ma in una situazione di allarme continua che di fatto non ti rende libero ma semilibero o sempre in allerta, lì puoi scegliere il tuo nemico e combatterlo, normalmente chi non è come te, se poi lo stato ti dice che per loro sei a posto e per colpa di altri non potrai tornare liberissimo il bingo è totale per alcuni ma lo è ancora di più per chi usufruirà di una situazione per creare dei precedenti pericolosissimi che dureranno finché ci saranno coronavirus su questa terra.
Ma per alcuni ne stiamo uscendo, ok, i vaccini hanno alleggerito il carico, ok, non avete ancora capito che non ne usciremo più da qui, sarà un mondo di robottini tecnologici che dovevano essere rieducati e questo sta avvenendo, l'igienizzazione del mondo doveva prevedere delle morti mica le mani pulite, il green è tutto è la morte di chi non è green, di chi è vecchio e stupido, di chi fuma ma non di chi non fuma e non è vaccinato, è un mondo alla rovescia, ormai va bene tutto, adesso cominciassero a ficcare nel culo delle macchine delle belle mascherine per "proteggere" la terra, o chiudessero delle aziende che inquinano, ma no, mica si può fare, le aziende fanno interessi le persone invece possono essere condizionate al punto da concedersi e devono essere usate fin dove sia possibile farlo, fino al limite, le persone devono vivere in città inquinate e morire dentro di esse, il ricco/l'istituzione tecnicoscientificopolitica invece oltre a non lavorare ti dice pure come devi morire, come dire "fai quello che dico ma non aspirare a fare quello che faccio".


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> e allora perchè differiscono da stato a stato le misure prese ?
> se la pandemia è globale anche l'approccio dovrebbe essere identico
> questo anche prima dei vaccini, non vale la risposta in base al tasso di vaccinazione
> non è possibile vedere questi che spingono per super green pass in zona bianca e poi paesi dove non c'è neanche il green pass normale


Ognuno a casa sua fa quello che vuole..


----------



## GP7 (24 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ognuno a casa sua fa quello che vuole..


E infatti dice Sileri: "A Natale consentirò che entrino a casa mia solo persone che sono vaccinate, non voglio mettere a repentaglio la salute dei miei figli, nè la salute dei miei genitori. Bisogna ridurre le chance che qualcuno mi porti il virus a casa"

Pazzesco, davvero.


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Tempo perso, ormai le scimmie son bene ammaestrate. Il lavaggio del cervello è quasi terminato. Poi dentro le zucche vuote ci si possono mettere le peggio porcherie.


Chiedo perdono se non sono al livello della discussione..fammi un fischio quando hai girato tutto lo zoo e hai trovato il mio addestratore grazie.


----------



## Alfabri (24 Novembre 2021)

Io boh, abbiamo 1/5 dei casi e 1/5 dei morti della germania che è stata meno "efficiente" con il piano vaccinale.
Dovremmo essere tutti qui tronfi a godere del fatto di aver battuto i tedeschi, per una volta nella storia.
Dovremmo esultare dei grandi risultati che abbiamo raggiunto: loro stanno praticamente ad un passo dal lockdown, noi siamo tutti in zona bianca ad un mese dalle feste.
E invece niente, si continua coi discorsi senza senso di dittatura sanitaria.
Non vi preoccupate cari, nonostante i vostri tentativi di sabotaggio, ne usciremo da questa pandemia.


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Novembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Io boh, abbiamo 1/5 dei casi e 1/5 dei morti della germania che è stata meno "efficiente" con il piano vaccinale.
> Dovremmo essere tutti qui tronfi a godere del fatto di aver battuto i tedeschi, per una volta nella storia.
> Dovremmo esultare dei grandi risultati che abbiamo raggiunto: loro stanno praticamente ad un passo dal lockdown, noi siamo tutti in zona bianca ad un mese dalle feste.
> E invece niente, si continua coi discorsi senza senso di dittatura sanitaria.
> Non vi preoccupate cari, nonostante i vostri tentativi di sabotaggio, ne usciremo da questa pandemia.


Vergognati! Come ti permetti di dare retta ai medici in materia di sanità? Probabilmente veniamo dallo stesso zoo..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Novembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Io boh, abbiamo 1/5 dei casi e 1/5 dei morti della germania che è stata meno "efficiente" con il piano vaccinale.
> Dovremmo essere tutti qui tronfi a godere del fatto di aver battuto i tedeschi, per una volta nella storia.
> Dovremmo esultare dei grandi risultati che abbiamo raggiunto: loro stanno praticamente ad un passo dal lockdown, noi siamo tutti in zona bianca ad un mese dalle feste.
> E invece niente, si continua coi discorsi senza senso di dittatura sanitaria.
> Non vi preoccupate cari, nonostante i vostri tentativi di sabotaggio, ne usciremo da questa pandemia.


Possiamo magnare il panettone in pace quindi. Peccato che l'inflazione ci metterà in ginocchio e molti i soldi per mangiare manco li avranno. Ma in compenso Draghi regalerà tanti vaccini a tutti, coi soldi che un giorno in parte noi e in parte i nostri figli dovremo restituire. Mica darli agli italiani per la ripresa, giammai! Tutti per Pfizer. Ma dobbiamo gioire: abbiamo salvato i nonnihihihi!1!1! Le RSA sono salve adesso, i cimiteri sono svuotati e abbiamo tanti resuscitati in circolazione. Teteskia - Italia: 0-2 Pregliasco 29', Bassetti 89'. Andiamo a Berlino Beppe, andiamo a Berlino!


----------



## sunburn (24 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'etilometro non si paga però, si paga l'ammenda quando viene commesso l'illecito. E inoltre i genitori sbronzi che vanno a prendere i figli a scuola sono molto meno dei vaccinati che possono contagiare lo stesso. La realtà è che si è indetta una vera e propria caccia alle streghe verso coloro che non si vaccinano in barba alle raccomandazioni da parte del Consiglio d'Europa che aveva sollecitato i governi a non dover fare pressioni coattive nei confronti dei cittadini e nel dover fare una campagna di informazione non solo sui benefici dei vaccini ma anche sugli effetti avversi. Vedo che hanno recepito bene le raccomandazioni.


Ma per non cogliere mai il senso dei post voi no-vax fate dei corsi specifici o è un talento naturale?
Ti lamentavi del fatto che si controllino di più i non vaccinati e ti ho spiegato perché. È molto più probabile che un non vaccinato si contagi e contagi, quindi è assolutamente normale che si controllino i soggetti più a rischio. 
Si fa così per qualunque cosa: se si cerca una cosa, si va dove ci sono più probabilità di trovarla. 
Poi ci siete voi no-vax che per trovare gnagna andate alle lezioni di ingegneria invece che di scienze della formazione(il che spiega molte cose).


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2021)

Intanto nel tavolo Bilderberg de La Vita in Diretta, ci sono la De Girolamo, Bernardini di TvTalk ed altri venduti che criticano i no vax ed approvano il governo.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2021)

*Sì del governo al Super Green Pass, dal 6 dicembre al 15 gennaio. Obbligo di vaccini per forze dell'ordine, personale scolastico ed amministrativo. Rimangono invariate le regole sull'obbligo di mascherina (non c'è all'aperto in zona bianca, mentre entra in vigore dalla zona gialla in poi) così come quelle della durata dei tamponi. Tra poco parla il premier Mario Draghi.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Novembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Io boh, abbiamo 1/5 dei casi e 1/5 dei morti della germania che è stata meno "efficiente" con il piano vaccinale.
> Dovremmo essere tutti qui tronfi a godere del fatto di aver battuto i tedeschi, per una volta nella storia.
> Dovremmo esultare dei grandi risultati che abbiamo raggiunto: loro stanno praticamente ad un passo dal lockdown, noi siamo tutti in zona bianca ad un mese dalle feste.
> E invece niente, si continua coi discorsi senza senso di dittatura sanitaria.
> Non vi preoccupate cari, nonostante i vostri tentativi di sabotaggio, ne usciremo da questa pandemia.


Ci siamo ridotti a questo,"tifare" e godere perchè negli altri stati i contagi sono più alti rispetto ai nostri (un pò come quando in Francia ci sbeffeggiavano per codogno e la zona rossa)
Come si tifa SE gli altri stati copieranno il nostro greencazz totale. Ahhhh,le soddisfazioni !

Che schifo.

P.S voglio vedere se vi indignate se tra 1 mese esatto gli altri attualmente in lockdown saranno "liberi" e noi nuovamente chiusi in casa. Poi voglio vedere se questo "vanto" ci sarà ancora.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma per non cogliere mai il senso dei post voi no-vax fate dei corsi specifici o è un talento naturale?
> Ti lamentavi del fatto che si controllino di più i non vaccinati e ti ho spiegato perché. È molto più probabile che un non vaccinato si contagi e contagi, quindi è assolutamente normale che si controllino i soggetti più a rischio.
> Si fa così per qualunque cosa: se si cerca una cosa, si va dove ci sono più probabilità di trovarla.
> Poi ci siete voi no-vax che per trovare gnagna andate alle lezioni di ingegneria invece che di scienze della formazione(il che spiega molte cose).


Forse hai problemi, oltre che coi numeri, anche con l'italiano. Ti ho risposto agganciandomi alla tua similitudine dicendoti "E inoltre i genitori sbronzi che vanno a prendere i figli a scuola sono molto meno dei vaccinati che possono contagiare lo stesso": essendo molti i vaccinati rispetto ai non vaccinati ci saranno anche molti infetti tra i vaccinati e ed è per questo che è importante tracciarne il numero. Se su 30 milioni di persone vaccinate ci sono 5 milioni di infetti, della probabilità ci fai poco perchè il numero di infetti tra i vaccinati è comunque rilevante. La volontà di non tracciarli è soltanto politica, tesa a demonizzare i non vaccinati. Pensavo ci saresti arrivato con la similitudine, ma spesso sopravvaluto le capacità cognitive di chi ho di fronte.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2021)

La Vita in Diretta: "Ad Aprilia, dove c'è il record di contagi e no vax, c'è un brutto clima. Gente che ha fatto la terza dose che se la prende con chi non si è vaccinato contro il covid".


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2021)

Già me lo immagino il dittatore da Bruxelles non eletto che dirà una cosa del tipo: "Voi che non avete fatto alcune dosi o la terza dose morirete" e robe così. Ovviamente, con il grande applauso dei giornali venduti. Secondo me, sto governo sta delirando con queste misure perché Draghi ha paura di terminare il mandato senza "vincere la pandemiahahah" come da lui dichiarato e quindi giocarsi le possibilità di diventare Pdr.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Possiamo magnare il panettone in pace quindi. Peccato che l'inflazione ci metterà in ginocchio e molti i soldi per mangiare manco li avranno. *Ma in compenso Draghi regalerà tanti vaccini a tutti, coi soldi che un giorno in parte noi e in parte i nostri figli dovremo restituire*. Mica darli agli italiani per la ripresa, giammai! Tutti per Pfizer. Ma dobbiamo gioire: abbiamo salvato i nonnihihihi!1!1! Le RSA sono salve adesso, i cimiteri sono svuotati e abbiamo tanti resuscitati in circolazione. Teteskia - Italia: 0-2 Pregliasco 29', Bassetti 89'. Andiamo a Berlino Beppe, andiamo a Berlino!


Mamma mia non sapete davvero più cosa tirare fuori...l'inflazione cosa c'entra con Draghi? è un problema globale mica italiano...poi coi vaccini si ipotecano i soldi? Ah certo...però invece i non vaccinati vorrebbero i tamponi gratis...eh quelli invece mica costano alle casse dello stato..ogni tampone costa più del doppio di una dose di vaccino..solo che il vaccino va fatto ogni 6 mesi, i tamponi andrebbero fatti ogni 2 giorni...fatevi i conti di cosa costerebbe, ma quello va bene, il vaccino è della Pfizer invece chissà chi produce i reagenti e gli strumenti usati per i tamponi, compresi i macchinari per le analisi...


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2021)

Ahahaah ora a Rai 1 l'inviato Chinzari: "Sento dei fischi, sta arrivando Draghi". L'amatissimo premier ahahahah.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2021)

*Ecco Draghi!*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2021)

*Draghi: "Siamo in una situazione migliore rispetto agli altri paesi, grazie alla grande campagna vaccinale. Ringrazio gli italiani, anche quelli che si sono sottoposti alla terza dose. Situazione in Italia in lieve, ma costante peggioramento. Bisogna considerare che non siamo ancora nella pienezza dell'inverno e che la copertura vaccinale comincia ad affievolirsi, perciò in accordo con Speranza è stato deciso di anticipare la terza dose. Quello che dicono e quel che hanno detto i governatori delle regioni con cui si è dialogato in maniera proficua e ringrazio in particolare Fedriga del Friuli Venezia Giulia. Bisogna riuscire a conservare quello che gli italiani si sono conquistati nel corso di quest'anno. Questo, in ricordo dei 140.000 morti di quest'anno e mezzo e la chiusura delle attività economiche, scuole chiuse con i ragazzi che hanno fatto un anno in DAD e non sono stati bene e credo che alcuni di loro stanno soffrendo ancora per questo. Quest'anno gli italiani hanno reagito e l'attività economica è salita del 6%, così come l'interazione è migliorata. Noi vogliamo conservare questa normalità e nello spirito di ciò sono stati presi questi provvedimenti..."*

*Parola a Speranza.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2021)

*Speranza: "Greenpass esteso agli alberghi, trasporti ferroviari, trasporto pubblico e locale. Estensione anche alle attività sportive, anche all'aperto. Il CTS ci ha detto che la durata idonea è di nove mesi".*


----------



## mandraghe (24 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Draghi: "Siamo in una situazione migliore rispetto agli altri paesi, grazie alla grande campagna vaccinale. Ringrazio gli italiani, anche quelli che si sono sottoposti alla terza dose. Situazione in Italia in lieve, ma costante peggioramento. Bisogna considerare che non siamo ancora nella pienezza dell'inverno e che la copertura vaccinale comincia ad affievolirsi, perciò in accordo con Speranza è stato deciso di anticipare la terza dose. Quello che dicono e quel che hanno detto i governatori delle regioni con cui si è dialogato in maniera proficua e ringrazio in particolare Fedriga del Friuli Venezia Giulia. Bisogna riuscire a conservare** quello che gli italiani si sono conquistati nel corso di quest'anno.** Questo, in ricordo dei 140.000 morti di quest'anno e mezzo e la chiusura delle attività economiche, scuole chiuse con i ragazzi che hanno fatto un anno in DAD e non sono stati bene e credo che alcuni di loro stanno soffrendo ancora per questo. Quest'anno gli italiani hanno reagito e l'attività economica è salita del 6%, così come l'interazione è migliorata. Noi vogliamo conservare questa normalità e nello spirito di ciò sono stati presi questi provvedimenti..."
> 
> Parola a Speranza.*




 


Ormai uscire di casa è diventato una conquista. 


Oh potente Draghi, tutte le scimmie ammaestrate ti ringraziano perché con la tua eccezionale magnanimità gli consenti di uscire di casa.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2021)

*Speranza: "Stiamo lavorando alla terza dose al di sopra dei 18 anni".*


----------



## raducioiu (24 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Draghi: "i ragazzi che hanno fatto un anno in DAD e non sono stati bene e credo che alcuni di loro stanno soffrendo ancora per questo. ."*


Che sciocchezze. Per i ragazzi è stato fantastico stare in dad. Altro che sofferenza.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Speranza: "Stiamo lavorando alla terza dose al di sopra dei 18 anni".*


Ormai la stanno facendo a tutti. Qui in Campania, almeno, è così, dopo 6 mesi ti chiamano indistintamente dall'età. Va dato atto a De Luca di aver detto la verità, cioè terza dose a tutti e non ascoltare quello che si dice a Roma, perchè alla fin fine si sapeva che andava a finire così.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Che sciocchezze. Per i ragazzi è stato fantastico stare in dad. Altro che sofferenza.


Per i ragazzi è sofferente più che altro stare in classe con la mascherina (mi immagino specialmente quei poveri bambini dell'asilo, poveri), e per le superiori non aver fatto la gita del quinto anno o le ore di educazione fisica. In queste condizioni, molto meglio farla da casa la scuola.


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2021)

*dal 6 dicembre al 15 gennaio super green pass anche in zona bianca.
in seguito rimane per zona gialla e arancione*


veramente viene da augurare le peggiori tragedie a questi cialtroni.
il super green pass per salvare le feste natalizie, come ****.o si fa per la seconda volta a farsi prendere in giro così ?


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2021)

complimenti a Salvini, adesso il governatore nominato in una regione piccola è diventato più potente di lui
non bastava Giorgetti, ora pure Fedriga il governista rigido.


> "La contrarietà del segretario Matteo Salvini ha portato il Carroccio a un passo dalla rottura, con l’assenza in Consiglio dei ministri, prima della mediazione cercata e riuscita del presidente del Friuli Venezia Giulia Massimiliano Fedriga, che è anche presidente della Conferenza delle Regioni.
> Una situazione di fronte alla quale Draghi è intervenuto dopo l’approvazione del testo:
> 
> “Quelle che sembravano delle diversità di posizione prima del Consiglio dei ministri poi durante il Consiglio dei ministri sono sparite
> Un governo compatto è importante per ricucire la contrapposizione tra vaccinati e non vaccinati”.



Fedriga ha detto che secondo le proiezioni Agenas il Friuli-Venezia Giulia andrà in zona arancio il 10 dicembre.
sono proprio curioso di vedere come andrà questa farsa e di come il super green pass salverà la regione


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Speranza: "Greenpass esteso agli alberghi, trasporti ferroviari, trasporto pubblico e locale. Estensione anche alle attività sportive, anche all'aperto. Il CTS ci ha detto che la durata idonea è di nove mesi".*


Adesso è 9 mesi: curioso di sapere la modalità con cui sono arrivati a questa conclusione. Prima il green pass doveva durare 12 mesi, poi si è visto che la protezione calava drasticamente dopo 6 mesi. Non è che il "suggerimento scientifico" del CTS è la media aritmetica di questi due numeri? Così, giusto per sapere  Codesti sono gli scienziati


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sai che ti stimo come utente e non mi sorprende affatto la tua presa di posizione che è quella di ogni persona normale.
> Conosco anche io un sacco di persone che, per i motivi più disparati, non vogliono vaccinarsi e so pure che tipo di trattamento stanno ricevendo da amici, conoscenti, colleghi, estranei.
> Tutto ciò è indecoroso.
> 
> ...


e fanno bene nel farlo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Adesso è 9 mesi: curioso di sapere la modalità con cui sono arrivati a questa conclusione. Prima il green pass doveva durare 12 mesi, poi si è visto che la protezione calava drasticamente dopo 6 mesi. Non è che il "suggerimento scientifico" del CTS è la media aritmetica di questi due numeri? Così, giusto per sapere  Codesti sono gli scienziati


Qui di scientifico non c'è più niente..
solo tanti pagliacci senza paura !
spero che arriverà la rivoluzione italiana
perché sono sicuro che sarà epica ! 

purtroppo la violenza sarà presente 
ma che ci dobbiamo fare !? 
quando erutta erutta..
e si diventa sordi muti e ciechi 
davanti alle proprie ragioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Novembre 2021)

Quindi praticamente dalle parole di Draghi si capisce che chi non è vaccinato non può far più nulla.


----------



## Prealpi (24 Novembre 2021)

La situazione sta degenerando, sul lavoro, nella vita quotidiana, ho paura che molti hanno perso la testa


----------



## Prealpi (24 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi praticamente dalle parole di Draghi si capisce che chi non è vaccinato non può far più nulla.


Praticamente tipo ghetto di Varsavia, va bene l'esempio è un po' forte ma l'andazzo non mi piace per nulla


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Novembre 2021)

Draghi e Speranza hanno detto che questo supergreencazz servirà soprattutto per evitare chiusure e riduzioni di capienza.
Ricordatevelo quando tra 1 pò di tempo andranno ad introdurre il supergreencazz "god"  

P.S Credo di aver già sentito questa frase...
Ah si,forse per la prima (e unica) dose di vaccino.
Poi per la seconda dose.
Poi per il booster.

Ora per il supergreenpass 
Fortuna che gli italiani hanno la memoria corta. Anzi,alcuni ne sono direttamente sprovvisti,totalmente assuefatti al dio tv.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Adesso è 9 mesi: curioso di sapere la modalità con cui sono arrivati a questa conclusione. Prima il green pass doveva durare 12 mesi, poi si è visto che la protezione calava drasticamente dopo 6 mesi. Non è che il "suggerimento scientifico" del CTS è la media aritmetica di questi due numeri? Così, giusto per sapere  Codesti sono gli scienziati


Oppure perchè se mettessero 6 mesi non si riuscirebbe a vaccinare con la terza dose tutti e molti resterebbero senza green pass anche se vaccinati ?!

Cosa ci nascondo? #dittaturasanitaria #noncelodicono

Ovviamente scherzo, penso il motivo sia semplicemente pratico.

Sarebbe stato folle portarlo a 6 mesi, oltre a chi non si è vaccinato si incazzerebbe pure chi lo ha fatto.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Novembre 2021)

Dopo il "super" green-pass, attendo il "jackpot" green-pass.

Magari ti daranno la ricevuta per partecipare alla lotteria, 'sti scimuniti. Ogni volta che questi parlano, muore un'intelligenza extraterrestre da qualche parte nell'universo.

Per chi è contrario, nemmeno quotato che partiranno delle tasse, non so che cosa stanno aspettando. Tanto lì si va a cascare.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *dal 6 dicembre al 15 gennaio super green pass anche in zona bianca.
> in seguito rimane per zona gialla e arancione*
> 
> 
> ...


Speriamo sia solo per le festività natalizie, ma poco ci credo. Succederà che, ovviamente, aumenteranno i contagi e sarà prolungato.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Draghi e Speranza hanno detto che questo supergreencazz servirà soprattutto per evitare chiusure e riduzioni di capienza.
> Ricordatevelo quando tra 1 pò di tempo andranno ad introdurre il supergreencazz "god"
> 
> P.S Credo di aver già sentito questa frase...
> ...




Da perfette scimmie ammaestrate e rincoglionite dalla propaganda goebbelsiana che ormai li ha rintronati e resi ebeti non ricordano nulla. Tutto già visto nelle dittature più crudeli e già letto in 1984 di Orwell. 

E' pazzesco come la storia si ripeta sempre: un tempo erano gli untori, gli ebrei e le streghe che causavano la peste. Adesso i responsabili sono i "no-vax", termine dispregiativo introdotto dal neo-minculpop, col quale bollare le persone contrarie, non al vaccino, ma alla gestione ridicola e criminale della pandemia. E prima ancora la colpa era delle fasciopalestre, dei runners, ecc. Ma di questo le scimmie rincoglionite neanche si ricordano.

Speriamo che come nel medioevo non si arrivi ai pogrom ed alle pire erette per bruciare chi non si allinea e non cede, non volendo diventare un servo. Che è ciò che vogliono.

Figuriamoci, dopo oltre 70 anni di libertà non gli sembra vero poter tornare a vessare i cittadini, che devono ridiventare sudditi ed accettare ogni follia partorita dall'ultimo dei fessi.


----------



## JoKeR (24 Novembre 2021)

Situazione ridicola, agghiacciante, vergognosa, al di là di ogni fervida immaginazione..

Passino le seste dosi, i richiami a giorni alterni... ma il super green pass?
Ma scherziamo??

Non ho parole.

Addirittura eliminare la tamponatura? ahahaha

Cmq ci siamo, quando si toccheranno i più piccoli...... finalmente ci sarà la scontro finale, spero.
Hanno rotto.

Dopo due dosi tu mi lasci il green pass, sono io a decidere se fare la terza (magari "obbligatoria" per i fragili o raccomandata da una certa età in poi), ma così no... così mi fai capire non solo che non ci hai mai capito una fava (e ce ne siamo accorti) ma che sei del tutto in malafede.
Per non parlare del super sayan.. ma come l'immunità di gregge? L'80% vaccinati etc?

Pagliacci da circo. Tutti quanti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Oppure perchè se mettessero 6 mesi non si riuscirebbe a vaccinare con la terza dose tutti e molti resterebbero senza green pass anche se vaccinati ?!
> 
> Cosa ci nascondo? #dittaturasanitaria #noncelodicono
> 
> ...


Il metodo "scentifico". A ogni modo sto discorso della media aritmetica non è una boutade, pare abbiano fatto proprio così. "Kuanto facciamo segnò ?! due etti o un etto? Vabbè facciamo un etto e mezzo e non se ne parla più"


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Draghi e Speranza hanno detto che questo supergreencazz servirà soprattutto per evitare chiusure e riduzioni di capienza.
> Ricordatevelo quando tra 1 pò di tempo andranno ad introdurre il supergreencazz "god"
> 
> P.S Credo di aver già sentito questa frase...
> ...



La prossima misura è direttamente la fusion, tampone + supergreenpass = supertampogreenpass


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Draghi: "Siamo in una situazione migliore rispetto agli altri paesi, grazie alla grande campagna vaccinale. Ringrazio gli italiani, anche quelli che si sono sottoposti alla terza dose. Situazione in Italia in lieve, ma costante peggioramento. Bisogna considerare che non siamo ancora nella pienezza dell'inverno e che la copertura vaccinale comincia ad affievolirsi, perciò in accordo con Speranza è stato deciso di anticipare la terza dose. Quello che dicono e quel che hanno detto i governatori delle regioni con cui si è dialogato in maniera proficua e ringrazio in particolare Fedriga del Friuli Venezia Giulia. Bisogna riuscire a conservare quello che gli italiani si sono conquistati nel corso di quest'anno. Questo, in ricordo dei 140.000 morti di quest'anno e mezzo e la chiusura delle attività economiche, scuole chiuse con i ragazzi che hanno fatto un anno in DAD e non sono stati bene e credo che alcuni di loro stanno soffrendo ancora per questo. Quest'anno gli italiani hanno reagito e l'attività economica è salita del 6%, così come l'interazione è migliorata. Noi vogliamo conservare questa normalità e nello spirito di ciò sono stati presi questi provvedimenti..."
> 
> Parola a Speranza.*


ripeto ho seri dubbi che le percentuali di questi mostri! siano veritiere !!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Speranza: "Greenpass esteso agli alberghi, trasporti ferroviari, trasporto pubblico e locale. Estensione anche alle attività sportive, anche all'aperto. Il CTS ci ha detto che la durata idonea è di nove mesi".*


 a cazzom si 
poi se li gestite come il Green pass
questo nuovo super green pass 
Siamo apposto! Rido per non piangere!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi praticamente dalle parole di Draghi si capisce che chi non è vaccinato non può far più nulla.


io sono appena guarito e sono salvo da questo schifo.. ma si pare che x diventare un super sayan devi essere vaccinato o guarito dal covid


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia solo per le festività natalizie, ma poco ci credo. Succederà che, ovviamente, aumenteranno i contagi e sarà prolungato.


considerando che il green pass sarebbe dovuto finire il 31 dicembre, mentre già il 24 novembre viene prolungato non si sa per quanti mesi anzi già da settimane si vantano tronfi di questa sublime invenzione copiata niente di meno da due paesi su ventisei in Europa sul lavoro, tutto è possibile.
del resto ormai sappiamo che l'autunno e l'inverno siano una sorta di resistenza armata in attesa della liberazione primaverile, anche in conferenza Draghi ha parlato di "inverno non ancora pieno"
dato il postulato del timore delle feste comandate, quindi attenzione fino a pasquetta, la vita può esistere più o meno nel periodo dopo pasquale fino a settembre-ottobre

io penso che questa situazione dipenda molto dalla Lega, è vero che sono quelli con meno deputati e senatori rigoristi tuttavia se fosse stata all'opposizione con Fratelli d'Italia per me il governo attuale avrebbe avuto molto più timore di fare certe ********* come quello Conte bis precedente.
avrebbero rischiato veramente di avere Meloni e Salvini nel 2023 al governo da soli oltre il 50% senza Berlusconi, cosa che per loro sarebbe stato lo spauracchio e anche per l'UE.


----------



## Alfabri (24 Novembre 2021)

@Alfabri, al prossimo flame sei fuori.


----------



## JoKeR (24 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## Alfabri (24 Novembre 2021)

Ti chiedo scusa per la poca sensibilità, non sapevo. Ciò non toglie che dovresti essere ancora più consapevole la gravità dell'epoca storia che stiamo vivendo... Ogni argine che costruiamo é una sicurezza parziale, sempre pronta ad essere messa in discussione (questo vale per il numero di dosi, la popolazione da vaccinare, gli effetti collaterali del vaccino, le terapie disponibili, gli effetti del virus ecc ecc). Queste sono le armi che abbiamo a disposizione, e dobbiamo fidarci di chi ce le ha messe a disposizione, perché ne sa certamente più di noi!
Se partiamo dal presupposto che chi decide in nostra vece sta cercando di danneggiarci, oltre che vivere in un mondo popolato di mostri, non facciamo altro che creare confusione, rumore di fondo, e distogliere il focus dai veri temi da controllare (es. sorveglianza sugli investimenti pubblici in tema covid, per dire la principale vacca da mungere di questi tempi su cui hanno sicuramente messo occhi e bocca le associazioni di stampo mafioso o comunque criminale...)


----------



## JoKeR (24 Novembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Ti chiedo scusa per la poca sensibilità, non sapevo. Ciò non toglie che dovresti essere ancora più consapevole la gravità dell'epoca storia che stiamo vivendo... Ogni argine che costruiamo é una sicurezza parziale, sempre pronta ad essere messa in discussione (questo vale per il numero di dosi, la popolazione da vaccinare, gli effetti collaterali del vaccino, le terapie disponibili, gli effetti del virus ecc ecc). Queste sono le armi che abbiamo a disposizione, e dobbiamo fidarci di chi ce le ha messe a disposizione, perché ne sa certamente più di noi!
> Se partiamo dal presupposto che chi decide in nostra vece sta cercando di danneggiarci, oltre che vivere in un mondo popolato di mostri, non facciamo altro che creare confusione, rumore di fondo, e distogliere il focus dai veri temi da controllare (es. sorveglianza sugli investimenti pubblici in tema covid, per dire la principale vacca da mungere di questi tempi su cui hanno sicuramente messo occhi e bocca le associazioni di stampo mafioso o comunque criminale...)


Ho detto solo, in estrema sintesi, che ora, 24 novembre, abbiamo superato ogni limite immaginabile.


----------



## Alfabri (24 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ho detto solo, in estrema sintesi, che ora, 24 novembre, abbiamo superato ogni limite immaginabile.


Non sono d'accordo, in estrema sintesi. Semplicemente perché nessun limite può essere fissato "a priori" su una materia che é ancora tutta da scoprire.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ho detto solo, in estrema sintesi, che ora, 24 novembre, abbiamo superato ogni limite immaginabile.



Sbagli. Il peggio deve ancora venire. Finché i tanti pecoroni accetteranno ogni porcheria i delinquenti che ci governano andranno sempre oltre. 

Un anno fa immaginare una schifezza come il grinpas era fantascienza. Chissà da qui ad un anno cosa si inventeranno.


----------



## JoKeR (24 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sbagli. Il peggio deve ancora venire. Finché i tanti pecoroni accetteranno ogni porcheria i delinquenti che ci governano andranno sempre oltre.
> 
> Un anno fa immaginare una schifezza come il grinpas era fantascienza. Chissà da qui ad un anno cosa si inventeranno.


Io il green pass me lo immaginavo, lo avevo previsto. Arrivare al green pass obbligatorio al lavoro con percentuale alta di vaccinati e al super green pass no...inimagginabile anche per me.


----------



## vota DC (25 Novembre 2021)

Da quello che ho sentito sembrava un cambio di nome ma invece è il primo provvedimento buono di questo governo. Attenzione a luCINA laCINESE che cercherà di opporsi a qualsiasi controllo.


----------



## jacky (25 Novembre 2021)

La buffonata più grande di questa vicenda sono i tamponi rapidi.
Sbagliano al 30%. Un’enormità quando tirando a caso si sbaglia solo del 20%. Ripeto, buffonata enorme… business miliardario per molti. Farmacie che spesso inviano risultati falsi, nessun controllo su chi li fa.


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, in estrema sintesi. Semplicemente perché nessun limite può essere fissato "a priori" su una materia che é ancora tutta da scoprire.


una delle tante novità di questa nuova normalità è che chi ha a che fare con il sistema sanitario o assistenziale durante il suo lavoro ha avuto un sussulto di insperato protagonismo, fino a ieri ci si vergognava quasi a lavorare in un settore pubblico che veniva sforbiciato da ogni governo o in uno privato con porcate (leggi reati) inenarrabili per essere accreditati nella sanità pubblica lucrando per avere i rimborsi a persona curata/ospitata.
ora, a parte una strenua resistenza di persone che oggi lavorano da remoto con i pazienti o addirittura sospesi senza stipendio per il solo fatto di aver rifiutato un vaccino, è apparsa questa stagione di vento a favore in cui si viene descritti come eroi da plaudere con persino la scienza medica al centro del mondo.
neanche una scienza esatta, una volubile dall'oggi al domani
la rivalsa dei dimenticati, che storia commovente se solo non si fossero dimostrati dei pedoni servili e conformisti. addirittura per un anno intero hanno accettato di non rilasciare interviste pubbliche per non contrariare i superiori negli ospedali, qualcosa più vicino al regime cinese più che una democrazia trasparente


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Io il green pass me lo immaginavo, lo avevo previsto. Arrivare al green pass obbligatorio al lavoro con percentuale alta di vaccinati e al super green pass no...inimagginabile anche per me.


finestra di Overton: spostare sempre più in avanti il limite di ciò che viene definito accettabile dalla massa.
il problema più grave, come dissi ieri, è che post pandemia non rimetterai le lancette al 2019 ma rimarranno molti lasciti di questa situazione.
oltre a quelli psicologici anzi psichiatrici, è proprio la società che si sta plasmando diversamente.
a questo non pensano i conformisti oggi, se ne accorgeranno e sarà troppo tardi
ovviamente mi riferisco a chi ha davanti una vita, non gli stravecchi che muoiono per le loro patologie in questo lasso di tempo

finchè la maggior parte di persone si limita all'indifferenza, perchè non sono concordi stile nordocoreano ma semplicemente ignavi non essendo toccati da nuove restrizioni così come nel fascismo se avevi la tessera del partito potevi far tutto in larga parte gratuitamente e pazienza per gli altri, davvero è solo un fatto di opportunità politica o fattibilità esimersi da qualche provvedimento altrimenti potenzialmente in un clima di emergenza protratto sine die tutto sarebbe possibile


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Io il green pass me lo immaginavo, lo avevo previsto. Arrivare al green pass obbligatorio al lavoro con percentuale alta di vaccinati e al super green pass no...inimagginabile anche per me.


Sono misure preventive ragazzi, pertanto difficili da comprendere e giustificare oggi, così come è stato per il primo green pass ma i numeri guardandoci intorno in Europa dicono che a qualcosa è servito, tant'è che altri paesi lo stanno introducendo o re-introducendo.

Io capisco perfettamente che per accettare certe misure che sembrano assurde si debba avere fiducia totale in chi sta al timone e comprendo parzialmente la diffidenza nei confronti della politica, la verità però è che solo tra 6-8 mesi potremo giudicare se quello che viene deciso oggi avrà avuto effetti positivi o meno, il resto sono pregiudizi che si traducono oggi magari in eccessiva fiducia da parte di alcuni o per altri in diffidenza totale.


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Io capisco perfettamente che per accettare certe misure che sembrano assurde si debba avere fiducia totale in chi sta al timone


cosa che ovviamente non si può avere, non per pregiudizio bensì per giudizio postumo alle loro azioni.
conosciamo già tutte le persone in prima linea, non c'è nessuna faccia nuova
se io distruggo casa tua e poi mi pongo come salvatore della stessa non credo di essere credibile ai tuoi occhi.

*comunque il coordinamento dei sindacati di polizia ha diffidato Draghi con netto no al vaccino obbligatorio.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *comunque il coordinamento dei sindacati di polizia ha diffidato Draghi con netto no al vaccino obbligatorio.*



Figurati cosa importa a draghi,nessuno osa "opporsi" al tiranno.
Questi sindacati stanno alzando la voce per risultare un minimo credibili e operativi agli occhi dei loro iscritti,poi zitti zitti accetteranno di buon grado questa ulteriore imposizione.


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> finestra di Overton: spostare sempre più in avanti il limite di ciò che viene definito accettabile dalla massa.
> il problema più grave, come dissi ieri, è che post pandemia non rimetterai le lancette al 2019 ma rimarranno molti lasciti di questa situazione.
> oltre a quelli psicologici anzi psichiatrici, è proprio la società che si sta plasmando diversamente.
> a questo non pensano i conformisti oggi, se ne accorgeranno e sarà troppo tardi
> ...


Scusami ma questa è una narrazione della storia, poi c'è anche l'altra... ora ti faccio una domanda, tu non reputi accettabile la situazione per i tuoi sacrosanti motivi ok e così altri come te, non so quantificare esattamente quante persone ma presumiamo stando larghi un 20% della popolazione siano pressochè del tuo parere.. ora il restante 80% o 70 se preferisci della popolazione non trova accettabile che in piena pandemia ci si rifiuti di vaccinarsi, rischiando di far collassare nuovamente il sistema sanitario con tutti i costi economici e disagi reali per gli utenti che ricadono sulla collettività... da questo punto di vista chi sta spostando a oltranza il limite è chi non vuole vaccinarsi.. quindi che si fa? A me non sembra un quadro tale da prefigurare una deriva autoritaria o una violenza nei confronti della cittadinanza.. capisco che la pensiate diversamente ma siete davvero una minoranza dei cittadini.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Novembre 2021)

Più passano i mesi e più si accetta incondizionatamente che l'asticella si alzi sempre di più.
E sono anche contenti


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Scusami ma questa è una narrazione della storia, poi c'è anche l'altra... ora ti faccio una domanda, tu non reputi accettabile la situazione per i tuoi sacrosanti motivi ok e così altri come te, non so quantificare esattamente quante persone ma presumiamo stando larghi un 20% della popolazione siano pressochè del tuo parere.. ora il restante 80% o 70 se preferisci della popolazione non trova accettabile che in piena pandemia ci si rifiuti di vaccinarsi, rischiando di far collassare nuovamente il sistema sanitario con tutti i costi economici e disagi reali per gli utenti che ricadono sulla collettività... da questo punto di vista chi sta spostando a oltranza il limite è chi non vuole vaccinarsi.. quindi che si fa? A me non sembra un quadro tale da prefigurare una deriva autoritaria o una violenza nei confronti della cittadinanza.. capisco che la pensiate diversamente ma siete davvero una minoranza dei cittadini.


quindi, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, nei paesi in cui si sono vaccinati pochi allora la maggioranza non vaccinata ha diritto a pressarli e farli sentire come estranei al vivere comunitario.
non è che poi dici che nei paesi dove si vaccinano per esempio 10-20-30% questi sono gli illuminati e gli altri i ciechi.
e non sto parlando dei paesi dove sono pochi perchè mancano i vaccini

che si fa ?
si lasciano le persone libere di scegliere senza pressarle continuamente.
ognuno saprà come agire in base alla sua condizione di vita, semplicissimo, e le conseguenze saranno frutto della scelta libera delle persone ergo accettate più serenamente non imposte dalla politica.
scelta libera che presuppone adeguata informazione

quella percentuale che citi dovrebbe prima domandarsi perchè mettere tutti quei miliardi sul vaccino e non sulla cura, non limitarsi a prendere ciò che viene loro offerto.
le malattie non si evitano solamente, si curano con i farmaci perchè succede di prenderle per i motivi più disparati.
i medici che non sanno curare sono come i pornoattori che non hanno erezioni, inutili


----------



## Devil man (25 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Più passano i mesi e più si accetta incondizionatamente che l'asticella si alzi sempre di più.
> E sono anche contenti


siamo noi che dobbiamo fare qualcosa noi cittadini... non i sindacati...


----------



## smallball (25 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> siamo noi che dobbiamo fare qualcosa noi cittadini... non i sindacati...


Anche perché i sindacati in Italia sono praticamente inesistenti


----------



## Raryof (25 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Più passano i mesi e più si accetta incondizionatamente che l'asticella si alzi sempre di più.
> E sono anche contenti


Comunque sono cose previste da mesi, non pensate 3 giorni fa.. vanno avanti seguendo delle date e anche senza il supporto dei dati stanno "sperimentando" alcune nuove e "bizzarre" privazioni di libertà personale, è un virus stagionale ma gli strumenti sono per sempre, poi la logica dice che col supporto della stagione e delle festività sarà sempre abbastanza semplice fare dei calcoli e rimandare ogni cosa per il bene di nessuno, purtroppo si creerà il precedente, i fessi capiranno che quando arriva dicembre si va ko e bisogna salvare il Natale, novembre diventa il mese in preparazione di questo, il nemico è sempre lo stesso e la maggior parte delle persone accetterà di essere perennemente controllato senza poter stabilire, secondo le sue intenzioni personali se fare, se pensare da adulto e non da vecchio da salvare, o come cittadino incapace di potersi registrare in questo nuovo mondo eslusivo, purtroppo questi precedenti faranno male, la società è stata plasmata, nei paesi come l'Italietta è stato più semplice perché molta gente è ignorante, tantissimi i vecchi, le piccole imprese vanno avanti allo sbaraglio e si vedono privati della stagione invernale, vengono uccisi, per il bene della scienza e perché secondo qualcuno dobbiamo avere dati migliori di altri per permettere a questo 75 enne banchiere con la faccia di un satanista di andare a fare il presidente della R. dopo aver distrutto l'Italia per l'ennesima volta, nel nome del dio siero che ha salvato vecchi senza futuro per cambiare totalmente l'immagine della politica che è diventata predominante e che si è dimostrata niente popodimeno che la mano armata di chi ha l'interesse a tenere come ostaggi quelli che sono consumatori ma anche persone con attività, magari piccole, che non possono più esistere, siamo in un mondo globalizzato non c'è più spazio per le piccole attività, non c'è più molto spazio per l'Italietta, non c'è margine di manovra, le persone devono essere smussate in una certa maniera in modo che possano sentirsi, nuovamente, europei e non italiani, parte di un qualcosa che ci controlla, mi fa ridere il fesso vecchietto banchiere quando parla di migranti, questi sbarcano in ITALIA ma lui dice che l'UE dovrebbe intervenire, perché non è più Italia, è un paese finito che dovrà perdere non solo i propri principi su cui si è fondato il paese ma pure tutto il resto, cultura, tradizioni, non c'è più sagra che non abbia bisogno dell'ok scientifico (per le ATP finals a Torino chiedevano di aumentare la capienza del 7,5%... ditemi voi), è tutto telecomandato da comitati, chi da quello scientifico chi da quello europeo, siamo già sotto green pass "europeo" da un pezzo ma per il piacere di altri, il cittadino deve consumare, essere tecnlogico, o così o morte, il telefonino quando è rotto va cambiato, se il cittadino non è vaccinato va cambiato o ucciso, o aggiustato, se non vuole si può sempre spegnere.
La cosa che fa più paura è che la politica ha svoltato, ha cambiato marcia, ha inglobato tutto, degli asini che si sono mangiati un buon 80% di popolazione infarcita di melma nella testa da quasi 2 anni gli sono andati dietro volenti o nolenti, loro eseguono gli ordini e si spingeranno oltre i limiti perché non c'è pezza, la vita è ora, gli interessi pure, la gente è stupida e si farà fare di tutto pur di prendersela con qualcosa e stare comunque al gioco, perché c'è la paura, c'è l'incoscienza di doversi sentire a posto, protetto, senza nemmeno il desiderio di informarsi o capire, è tutto fatto di fretta come la fase 3 di Pfizer, chissene degli effetti collaterali o se certe fasce di età non avrebbero rischiato la morte nemmeno se buttati nell'acido, si deve marciare per ampliare la questione, perché sarebbe stato ridicolo vaccinare solamente chi era più a rischio, gente che lo stato vuol far crepare il prima possibile, bisognava andare oltre per distruggere proprio tutto, per terrorizzare, per prendere una strada e percorrerla a 300 all'ora, cinquantenni trentenni bimbetti, nessuno si sarebbe salvato, perché questi virus dureranno a vita e sarebbe stato stupido fare business mettendo in sicurezza solamente i vecchi, agli inizi sì, ma poi si doveva andare oltre e arrivare ad una situazione di sblocco mentale in cui non solo si esibiscono finti obblighi e minacce tanto tanto europee ma si aspetta pure la mazzata per darle quindi l'ufficialità, ormai per rendere ufficiale qualcosa basta la chiacchiera, due media ne parlano ed è partito tutto, poi si discute e si esegue, fine, con questo nuovo meccanismo di fare in cui il popolo è semplicemente succube passerà qualsiasi altra cosa, sempre a seconda del tempo fuori, delle feste, delle stagioni, non c'è scampo, fa ridere che nessuno contesti e non voglia capire il marcio che c'è dietro, perché il sieretto inutile è l'ultimo dei problemi, è lo strumento che viene portato avanti il vero problema e col virus non c'entra nulla; un grosso calcio nel culo pure ai lobotomizzati dei media che rendono "generiche" certe decisioni, quasi giuste, come dire, stretta su questo stretta su quello e vai col titolone, ma arriverà anche la vostra ora, marmaglia lercia.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il governo al lavoro per escludere le persone non vaccinate dai luoghi di ritrovo come palestre, cinema, teatri, bar (permesso solo andare al bancone, pare) e ristoranti.
> 
> L'ala rigorista dai soliti PD e Speranza vede aggiungersi anche FI, probabilmente anche IV, vorrebbe anche in zona bianca le discriminazioni verso i non vaccinati.
> Dunque non conta la situazione sanitaria, bisogna penalizzare a prescindere.
> ...


Al di là della questione politica, non si sta sottolineando la stupidità di questo provvedimento dal punto di vista scientifico (nessuna base, anche solo statistica, a supporto dell'introduzione del super green pass) e più in generale a livello gestionale (il rischio di ritrovarci con i centri vaccinali stracolmi in concomitanza delle vacanze estive). 
La maggior parte dei vaccinati relativamente a rischio dai 30 a 50 anni, ha concluso il primo ciclo vaccinale tra fine agosto ed inizio settembre ottenendo un green pass che scadrebbe a fine maggio/giugno. Ora, qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare la necessità di obbligare queste persone a fare un richiamo entro la prossima estate (tarda primavera) quando il virus starà verosimilmente andando in letargo? Un richiamo prima di entrare in una stagione che rende il covid più inoffensivo di qualsiasi palliativo medico a che pro?


----------



## smallball (25 Novembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Al di là della questione politica, non si sta sottolineando la stupidità di questo provvedimento dal punto di vista scientifico (nessuna base, anche solo statistica, a supporto dell'introduzione del super green pass) e più in generale a livello gestionale (il rischio di ritrovarci con i centri vaccinali stracolmi in concomitanza delle vacanze estive).
> La maggior parte dei vaccinati relativamente a rischio dai 30 a 50 anni, ha concluso il primo ciclo vaccinale tra fine agosto ed inizio settembre ottenendo un green pass che scadrebbe a fine maggio/giugno. Ora, qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare la necessità di obbligare queste persone a fare un richiamo entro la prossima estate (tarda primavera) quando il virus starà verosimilmente andando in letargo? Un richiamo prima di entrare in una stagione che rende il covid più inoffensivo di qualsiasi palliativo medico a che pro?


Vedrai che a maggio giugno il green pass tornerà a scadenza 12 mesi


----------

